# BFP IUI Friends,Bumps & Babes Part 27*



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

And here is the list for the new thread. I have taken the liberty of rearranging it by month, much easier to keep track of birthdays that way - I hope that is OK with everyone, please let me know if not & I can revert back.

*BUMPS *  
TCardy - EDD 02/07/07
Northern Lass - EDD 12/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
Magpie - EDD 17/08/07
Starr - EDD 24/10/07
Hugs - EDD

*BABIES* 
*January* 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

That's great Minkey - I think it works really well.  But it shows that we need an August and a December baby...  

VIL
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Olivia​






for tomorrow!​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

VIL - yes I agree & there is an FF baby boom in October!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

I have been up a large amount of the night with Agatha, she has had a terribly high temp & shaking.  She refuses to take any medicine so I have been using a cool flannel.  Poor thing must have caught a bug or something.  Any tips for getting medicine into a nearly 2.5 year old who spits it out, knows when you have spiked her food/milk?!

Minkey x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Minkey

How about bare-faced bribery?  

VIL xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Minkey snap we were up all night with J too, he does have two more theeth coming through, but was so hot, also with that crockie voice he developed at farm, so have booked him into dr's at 11 just to check him over as hes not been himself last few days, hope Agatha's passes soon, is katie & robyn ok ? .... as for medicine, I can only really give it along with a bribe now, although last night (And i know this is mean) i did say we will have to go to dr's unless you take this and he hates the dr's, so using the sachets, he held it and I squeezed in, lots of rasberries after though, so no doubt he didn't keep much down.

Thanks for the fab list, looks really good

Love to all Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Don't get to post much on here but saw I was still on the list so thought I better try and join in  

I hope Jacob and Agatha get well soon, we have had a tummy bug in our house and I know there is a ew bugs going round 

Candy you pregnancy has gone so quick, do you if you are having a boy or a girl?

Donna xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya

Just a real quickie  

some pics in my gallery,need to start taking more   hope your all ok

busy here with two screamers will be back when I can

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww lovely pics kelly - and doesnt Oli look like you 

so who gave who germs on wed then  

wish it would stop bl**dy raining, trying to get ready for going away but dont know what to pack! 
..didnt enjoy my haircut very much..the girl who washed it was really rough and acted like she was in a hurry, never been bashed and splashed so much! and my hairdresser, sweet as she is first thing she said was 'oh i thought you were going to bring littlie' as obviously she's not up to speed on whats going on  wish i'd gone somwhere else, but it is a nice cut...

laters

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't think they could have caught anything from each others as was out in the open, turns out J has an ear infection and a bit of a pink troat, not tonislitous or anything though, but may explain the croakyness, he often used to get bad ears with his teeth, so convinced its those 2 pointey top teeth thats coming through

Oh now what a thing to say and after the head bashing Kim  still raining here to, luckily DHs sister collected the rabbits yesterday, poor things have been so wet the last 10days 

Love to all, must dash need to shop Cx

PS love the photos kelly


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Agatha has spent most the day in bed, but is now up & finally having a little to eat - don't know what it is, her temp seems much better, so I hope that's it over!  Still at least it's Friday if not & DH can help in the night!

Kelly - piccie's are fab

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww poor Agatha, hope she's slept/sweated/burned it off, send her a get well 

poor J too, hope those nasty back teeth come in quick 

right off now for the weekend..looks like its going to pi$$ with rain all weekend,oh joy, might have to skip the gardens we were going to visit and go shopping instead 

love to all, esp your 3 Jo   
kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,


Grrrr im so annoyed, just got off the phone to SCBU, I asked how the girls are all the nurse told me was "they are fine as usual, what time will we be seeing you tomorrow, when I told her the time she just said ok, bye and put the phone down"........    I know they are busy and have a lot to do but im sick of their attitude, they are treating me like a little school girl.  I cant wait for them to come home so I can be a mummy!

Kelly - Pictures are gorgeous, Oli looks like a proud big brother.  

KJ - Sorry about the hairdressers, dont suppose she meant any harm but its still hurtful having to explain everything isnt it.  Hope you have a nice weekend and get plenty of shopping done.  Thanks for the PM

Minkey - Hope Agatha is feeling better now.  Im convinced its all this rain.  (my girls must have brought it with them because it hasnt stopped raining since the day they were born)

Candy - Hope J is feeling better too, if it is the teeth i hope they sprout very soon.

Im off to browse next web site to get some new jeans that are not maternity size ones!  I think this expressing my milk is working for me, i have lost almost a stone and a half of what i weighed at my 12 week scan.....

Jo
x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello everyone

Not got long as off to a North Easties meet today.  I've read back a couple of pages and viewed some gorgeous photos of the Jo and Kelly's gorgeous babies!!

Just wanted to wish everyone well, especially NL and Candy in their final countdown days.

  Happy 1st Birthday to Olivia Rose - hope you have a very special day with your family!!!!   

Back soon.

Lots of Love Billie  xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Have a Nice day billie 

xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy birthday Olivia, hope you have a fab day, Billie enjoy the meet and thank you  

Jo hugs 

Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Does anyone know how i put photos in my gallery?

Thanks

jo
x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jo

I'm not sure about the gallery but I have an account with photobucket.com. I upload my photo's to there, copy the IMG code and paste it in to my message and voila:










Good luck and congrats with the birth of your little ones.   

Cathy

/links


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLIVIA!!!!!! Sorry I'm a day late.     

Do hope you enjoyed your day and loved your fab pressies!

Love Charlie & Iduna xxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes, we had a lovely day and the sun even in the afternoon!! She was just so delighted with everything and was spoilt rotten. Still cant believe she is 1.

Getting soo fed up with all this rain, whats going on. Tom nearly driving us NUTS today even though he has been to park. Think I need to sign him up for some sport at weekends..

Jo soory to hear you are not being treated very well, its very annoying. perhaps write a letter to get it off your chest and explain how you feel. Hope they will soon be home with you. A bit jealous of all the weight loss, lucky you.

Kelly love the pics, they really are beautiful.

Candy sorry to hear Jacob is not well and hope he soon improves. This weather des not help does it. How are you feeling?

Minkey sorry also to hear Agatha isnt well either, hope she feels better today. A chemist suggested trying different flavoured medecines as some are much nicer than others. Might be worth a try!

Millers Luke is gorgeous, what lovely eyes.

KJ glad you  had a good haircut to make up for bad service!! Have agreat time away, I have forgotten where you said you were going?

Charlie how is Iduna?

Billie have a nice time

Love to all as usual x x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Happy birthday Olivia, sorry im a day late.  Glad to hear you had a lovely day and the sun shine made a brief appearance for you.

Just got back from the hospital and had a lovely experience today, the nurse on shift was absolutely lovely, the best so far.  She allowed us to have all three out together, the girls were reunited if only briefly, we couldnt put sian and kerys too near to morgann because of the MRSA but at least they were held in a row.  Morgann had another negative result back yesterday so we only need one more now and she will get parole from the incubator and join her sisters in the nursery.  There was also talk today of all of them going up to four hourly feeds because they are doing so well with bottle feeding.  Im praying that this is the beginning of the end and soon our girls will be home with us.  

Sorry this is a me post.  have to go and put owen in the bath now.  

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nick please don't ever apologise for you posts, thats all we are interested in at the moment, hearing how the girls are doing and how you and Owen are, so glad the nurse was better today and really hope this is a turning point, all my love x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all

belated birthday wishes to Olivia  glad she enjoyed her day

jo - sounds like a fab day yesterday - hurrah to the nurse that understands your needs! sounds like they are all doing really well  

well we had a rather wet time nr Tunbridge Wells, but the B&B was lovely, a converted barn done up soooo nicely...looking out over fields, so pretty,plus huuuuuge comfy bed! the family had a really cute border terrier who we fell in love with...also chickens (and a cockeral ) could have stayed in all weekend it was so lovely...  we visited some organic gardens on sat and thankfully missed the rain, was even sunny for a bit, and yesterday went into TW which was rather wet and miserable so we were home by 3pm  still it was good to get away and we ate out both nights which was lovely and both places were within walking distance of the B&B so we had a few  too

back to earth today now..we've decided over the weekend that we're going to give the bathroom a spruce up to keep ourselves busy so its my job this week to make decisions on paint/colours etc 

love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Tomsmummy - glad you had a fab day. That year is special to look back on isn't it? How are her teeth, is she Ok at Mo? Bet she had a fabo day!

Jo - Glad that things were better yest, sounds fab. I so hope things are smoother for you all. Wow they are strong girlies with their bottle feeding - go girls! Good news on Morgann's swab results too (FIL had MRSA recently so know how it is for you on that front), keep fighting Morgann! Love to you and keep up good work on your expressing.

Candy - How is J doing? Are you OK? How's swelling, sciatica and getting bubs to turn?

Minkey - Is Agatha better? Have you tried Fennings Cooling Powders? Found um on web and they have no nasty chemicals in them either. I have yet to try them but sound good. Do a google for them.

Love to all - sorry for lack of personals.

Off to Sis' today after iduna's nap so need to fly about. We are all Ok, madam appears to be on second set of teeth the dribbling has started again (we had 2 at bottom thro about 6wks ago - bless!) so a bit unsettled but chirpy. She is moving backwards now and really trying hard to crawl. So exciting!
Glad you all had a good meet in St Alban's - top name: Willow's!! Sure she thinks it's fab too!

Must fly.

Love Charlie xxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning from me! Still can't post from home and as Thomas is at playschool I've come to the library to catch up. I can read the thread from home but not post....will have to sort home pc out otherwise I'll be stuck when baby comes along. This is his first full morning at playschool by himself, he said he didn't want me to leave him but my friend dropped her little one of 30 secs later and said Thomas was playing very happily! He wasn't due to start until September but I wanted him to go for half a term now so he doesn't think he's going just because of the baby! Can't remember who asked if he knows he's going to be a big bro? but he does and very excited...every now and again he says 'can we get baby out now?'. Last week he started saying 'I love you' ...without being prompted! and the last few days he's kept lifting my top up and saying 'I love you baby'...all very sweet except when you are in a packed Ikea on a sunday looking at wardrobes with loads of other people and trying to explain not everyone wants to see my tummy. He keeps getting different toys and books out for the baby so y'day we bought some tubs so he can start putting toys in them ready.  Well I'm now 37 weeks and 4 days and Thomas was born at 37 weeks 3 days....so feel it could be anytime now...packed my bag...just the element of not knowing when. Have 3 friends on stand by as no family local and if I'm honest thats what I'm most worried about, not my friends looking after him! but how Thomas will be if it happens in the middle of the night etc. We've told him that mummy and daddy will have to go to hospital to get the baby out and then daddy will come and get him to see mummy and the baby. I've also written him a card explaining where I am for when I do go in. 
Enough about me....I'll try and do some personals but I apologise now for not being able to go too far back.
Glad those of you who met had a good day at the farm, would be lovely to but more names to faces, but at least I've been lucky to meet Billie and Abi.
Candy - hope your attempts to turn baby work....what happens otherwise, will you have to have c sect? Hope J is feeling better. Have you got anything planned for his birthday, read a magazine the other day and one woman had her 2nd baby on her son's 2nd birthday!
Minkey - Thomas hates having medicine and find using a syringe is easiest option..but still not that easy. Good luck and hope Agatha is feeling better soon.
KJ - glad you had a fab weekend, albeit a soggy one! Enjoy choosing colours for your new bathroom.
Billie - I promise I'll let you know if I'm going to be in Gateshead or Newcastle soon.
Tomsmummy - happy belated birthday for Olivia, glad she had a lovely day and even managed to see some sun.
NJO - fingers crossed for 3rd negative MRSA test. Pleased nurse y'day was friendlier, you'd like to assume nurses on SCBU would be as kind and sensitive as you could get. Must have been lovely to have all 3 girls out together. Hope you will all be home together soon. Hurray for your bank refund and being able to get your buggy
Charlie - posted at same time as you! hope you and Iduna are keeping ok, think from what I remember her last kidney tests were better news?
Starr - So pleased to see your ticker. You were one of the 1st people I remember meeting on IUI thread and its great to see the weeks rolling by for you. Great that you're starting to feel movements.
Kelly - will go and have a look at pics, hope there's one of Lily in her dress
Looby - hello to you
V-I-L - pleased that you know what is wrong with Bertie and hope you don't have to wait too long for op.
Scarlett - great to hear about Flinn. How is Poppy finding being a big sister

Right well I'd better go...hope I manage to post this. Will try and post again soon. Candy, Billie and Minkey are on txt alert if I have baby before then.

Love to you all, N. lass x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely new photos Jo, they are sooo beautiful. do you know when they will get their NG tubes out tubes out..do they let you do the tube feeds? noticed the plastic apron in one of the pics..bet you are an expert in infection control now..are your hands dry from all the alcohol gel?!

what is it with this bloomin weather - i've had to put the heating on!!!
kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - I know - what happened to the lovely summer we were supposed to be getting?!

NL - lovely see hear from you - looking forward to some fab news soon!

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Just a quickie as i've had a manic weekend and i've overdone things and exhausted myself!!  Think i was so tired though that i couldn't sleep last night and spent most of the night tossing and turning!! Hoping for a good night sleep tonight.

KJ glad you had a lovely weekend... sounded great!! Keeping yourself busy is a good plan   

Hope Agatha and Jacob are feeling better. Robyn's been fine so hopefully not us who's infected all !!

Jo, aww the girls are lovely... looking so well. When do you hope to have them home??

Olivia happy  belated birthday for sat (same as my DH!!) Glad you had  a lovely day xx

NL  lovely to hear from you.. not long now. Bless Thomas he sounds so cute xx

Right brain now gone to mush.. so love to all not mentioned.
Back when i've had some sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

So it could be anyday now then NL, how exciting and nice that our 2 will be similar ages, as for your question about bubs position (Hopefully this cough I have developed will move bubs) but nope no C-sesction not planned anyway, it just means the labour is longer and more painful, if bubs doesn't turn b4 engaged, it also means more back ache etc on the run up as its just not the ideal position, but I expect millions of peeps give birth like this, just one of those things, will see midwife Friday so we will see.

Sorry you still can't post from home, hope your bro sorts it soon !!! 

Starr did you get a better nights sleep ?

Jacob is heaps better thanks for asking

Tommsmummy glad you and olivia had a good day

KJ day b4 yesterday we were down allotment under umbrellas picking raspberries, think my sweetcorn will rot b4 i have time to put it in (Running very late with that) as the stalks are so wet

Louby you are quiet all ok ?

Billie are you both ok any news ? how was the meet

Anyone heard from 36 ?

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Morgann has finally been given the all clear so she is now reunited with her sisters in the nursery.  They are all going up to four hourly feeds today.  There are some new pics in the same place where I put them last time.  I still cant figure out how to put them in my gallery.  Nevermind.

Candy - Hope that little one turns over for you, and your right, im sure lots of people give birth like that.  After having a natural birth and a c section i would opt for the natural option if possible every time.

Starr - I remember those sleepless nights extremely well.  I found that if i started tossing and turning i would get up and do something, even if it was only to make a cup of tea or put the washing in.  It took my mind of things and I was able to relax a bit better when I went back to bed.

KJ - My hands are sore from all the alcohol gel and under my wedding ring my skin is peeling where its not getting dry properly.  No idea when the girls will have their ng tubes out yet.  They are going up to four hourly feeds today I hope they are out soon though, they are horrible and im afraid that the sticky stuff is never going to come off their skin.

Sorry no more personals, I have to go and have a bath before i know it it will be time to go and pick owen up from nursery and i will still be stinky


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, two posts in a row.......  That will be stopping very soon.

Just got back from the hospital, great news, all the girls have gained a good amount of weight and they went up to four hourly feeds today, providing they take their feeds they will be allowed home on MONDAY...... yipppeeeeee I cannot wait.

Also we were able to put all three together today and get a picture of them.  (pictures in the usual place).  The nurse that has been on duty for the past three days has been absolutely fantastic, she has really progressed the girls and I feel has taken charge of their care.  I had my doubts about the other nurses just giving the girls their feeds by tube just for a quiet life but this nurse really took over and made sure they were having their bottles, she is off on holiday for two weeks now but has made a chart of their feed times so that whoever takes over their care has to feed them by bottles.  Sad thing is I didnt catch her name, would have liked to send her a personal thank you card.

Anyway, love to all 

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG Nic, Monday, wowoweeeeee, praying they continue to flourish xxxxx love your new pic 

Must dash C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news Jo, roll on monday  you've prob thought of this but i saw somewhere about when bottle feeding multiples its good to buy (in your case 3) different colours of bottles so that each baby has its own colour and therefore no mix ups occur with whose bottle is whose. sorry if i'm teaching you to suck eggs 
love the photos 

kj x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

aah, Jo - the girls are looking fabulous, as are you!

Really pleased to read that they're all doing so well. Fingers crossed that you can take them all home after the weekend

Annie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Annie, love Hannahs house  

Jo you look so glam in the photos x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo - that is brilliant news, how exciting! xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Jo they look fab and you all look sooo well and happy! Bring on Monday! So pleased they are doing well and a good member of staff has helped at last. Keep up the good work girlies.

NL - Great to hear from you. Not long now then?! Bet you are getting excited? Lovely to hear how Thomas is getting ready for being a big bro, it was me how asked. Pleased he understands. How brave getting him off to play school for this term, did he enjoy? he'll be cool on the birth day you see, you'll be so focussed on this birth and baby that you'll trust he's in good care. Lovely idea to give him a card - you are such a fab mummy!
Ta for asking Re: Iduna, she is good thanks. Yes last scan kidney's were much improved so Nuclear Med scan on Monday was postponed and we are at Paed's to discuss next stage on Friday next week. Still on Antibiotics for now. Will update after app on 6th July. 

Candy - How are you doing?

KJ - how's the DIY? Keepin busy is top idea! How are you doing? Ta for the recetn PM's.

Love to all.
Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning all..

Jo that pic is fab!! So glad the girls will be home soon.. bet you're excited and scared all at the same time..xx

Candy any sign of bubbs changing position yet??

Well am feeling more normal here again.. 2 decentish nights sleep in a row!!  Having lots of movement now and i think dh will be able to feel it very soon. 

Am having a dilema and am not sure what to do ?? My hospital don't seem to do any real ante antal classes.. i had a conversation with the midwife who said that as i have to have a c/section that the classes they do do are worthless to me. So i looked at nct.. the only class with space finishes 1 week after my due date (so poss 3 weeks after bubba gets here) That seems pointless too esp as it costs £200!! They do a 2 day intensive course (same price) but it's for couples only and dh is not keen on 2 whole days.. ( i think he would have come to a couple of weekly classes though) 
I'm worried that i'm going to loose out on 2 counts.. no lessons at all?? Mind you not sure what they do teach you as i'm not going to need the breathing/pain releif bits, the other worry is that people seem to make good friends locally at these classes. (my friend see's her nct class every week 5 months after Luke's birth) 
I have lots of friends/family quite close with kids but the youngest is 2 (Robyn) 

OK have rambled a bit, but i hope you get the general idea of my worry. I don't want to feel isolated (esp as it will be getting cold after the birth) But i cant see any options. 
I have a midwife appointment next week, so i will ask her again!!

Any advice welcome    

Love to all
Me xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Candy! - although I've spent more time it than she has to date   I think we got a little ahead of ourselves when we ordered it. She seems a bit young at the moment to really appreciate it! I love it though!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr the way i see it is that some of the mums who go to the hospital classes may find them worthless too in the end..any one of them might end up having a caesarian only they dont know it yet!! yet they will still go to the classes wont they. they must cover caesarians in the classes  i say go along, as its free..you certainly arent banned from them with your situation! you get a tour of the maternity unit usually i think which would def be relevant to you. go for a couple of classes, make friends and if its all totally useless info for you then dont go to anymore. you can chat to the person who's running it at the start and tell her your predicament and she might be ale to add bits in here and there just for you...there might be second time mums in the class who had caesarians first time, you never know....
much better then an nct one which you wont get much use out of...how much!!??

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - I only ever went to one antenatal class - labour and pain relief - didn't quite make the rest or the NCT ones that I had paid for (did get a refund!!!)

to be honest i never really felt that i missed out on anything apart from the circle of friends after


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Starr - I didn't bother with classes as I knew I was having a section xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - hmm to your midwife, not very helpful!  I had a c-section (planned) but still found the classes useful they covered other things like feeding etc, not just birth stuff - there was also some info on c-sections.  To be honest the NCT classes were pretty useless for a c-section however the friends I made from there are worth every penny we spent on the classes (not £200 though, wow inflation in 2.5 years!!).  I still see them twice a week even now & it so great to have support of people with babies the same age.  I really would recommend it for that alone.  So either push the midwife or book NCT is my advice!

Are you going to Chase Farm? 

Minkey xx

Ps Meant to say - my DH meets the other hubbies for a Curry once a month or so, they get on a well as the girls do, so may be worth mentioning this to him if he needs persuading!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just got back from hospital, were looking at saturday or sunday for home now,  wow i cant wait,  suppose my posts will slow down a lot then


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just a quickie from me, have caught Olivias virus and feeling rotten and off on hols on Sat am. poor Tom has had tooth ache and needs a filling so I am ashamed   and two of my fillings have chipped so feel like I am falling to bits. Also taking hormones to delay period and they cause blaoting and spots so looks like I am gonna look and feel great    ( not) Cant wait to escape the rain though.. what is going on with this weather!!!!!

Jo the girls look beautiful how exciting they will be home so soon. bet you cant wait. Good luck with everything. Off to check out the photos, or at least try  

Candy hows that baby doing, any shift in position yet?

Starr my advice if you are looking for buddies rather than classes is to join NCT anyway but not do classes as they do bump and baby coffee mornings and all sorts of meets. Also if you helped out you could meet a whole load of new mums. 

Must go get on with packing, loads of love to all x x x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Do you mind if I join you?  I usually post on the IUI turned IVF thread but we got a BFP our last FET so would love to join you on this thread too if that's ok?

Jx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jed you don't need to ask, its fabulous to have you on board xx

Sorry this is short and sweet, have had two really bad nights and I am exhausted, can hardly keep my eyes open, so going to lie on sofa with Jacob, have a cuogh, thats keeping me awake and hurting my bump, so feeling a tad sorry for myself Cx

PS will catch up with rest of messages soon


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Jed - welcome to the thread & big congratulations on your BFP     

Let me have your EDD when you get it & I will add you to our list!

Candy - I have a horrible cough too - may be it's another Willows curse!  Hope you feel better soon!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Welcome and huge congrats Jed! How are you feeling? Do you have a scan soon?

Candy & Minkey - get well soon!

Iduna's well out of sorts - think teeth are getting to her. Yesterday she slept for 3hrs in the afternoon (totally unheard of!) and today she can only manage 1hr, poor poppet. 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All


Charlie hope Iduna has a good night and is more herself tomorrow, J is much better now his ear infection has gone, I saw Dr today about my cough as not getting the sleep I so need, he thinks despite the fact I actually have a cold, that its silent reflux, as I have had pretty bad heartburn, that is causing me to cough when lying down with the pressure, I am not so sure, but have some tablets for that and some codeine medicine to take just once b4 bed (Apparently can't take codeine for long or too near due date as bubs will get sleepy) ... to be honest I will take anything at this stage to get to sleep as I am a walking zombie

Minkey, hope your cough clears up, all this talk of illness since willows,w ill put off anyone meeting us again lol... louby you and katie ok ?

Oh tommsmummy you are poorly too, hope you are feeling better also, not sure about bubs moving, will find out tomorrow when i see midwife again

Starr ... that is very expensive, I would go with nhs ones and maybe shop around for nct classes thats extortionate, not sure how much you learn at any of them anyway, but its the friends you may gain, otherwise if you end up being billy no mates, we maywell have to meet at the farm once a week 

Annie, have views of you sat in the house drinking wine 

Must go and try and sleep Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

welcome JED  and CONGRATULATIONS 

hope Idunas teeth are feeling better today

starr - made your mind up yet about classes 

poor you candy, you must be exhausted, not long now..hope you are not going to wear yourself out with J's b'day 

get well soon Tomsmummy

jo - hope the girls are still on track for coming home tomoz 

no news here.. had some accu yesterday,thought it might ease my stress, my neck does feel a bit better but confused about lots of other things she found that were out of sorts 

have good weekends all

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi all

Hope you don't mind just thought would give Starr my opinion on ante natal classes.

I didn't do any second time round but for Toby we went to the nhs ones which were evening and partners included. Info wise theyweren't that informative as had done lots of reading but I did get to look around the labour ward which is always worth it. With regards to meeting people I found with the ante natal classes nobody mixed as we were all with our partners (if it had just been us girls I think things may have been different!!). 

What I would definately recommend is to find out through your gp or hospital if they hold any post natal groups as this is what I found invaluable and made some wonderful friends. My surgery held a 6 week course when the bubs is about that age, we had a little information each week from a health visitor then could stay for coffee and a chat. Would definately recommend.    Anyway its nice to hear how you are getting along, would love to see some bump pics  

Sorry for butting in and rushing off without doing personals but Lou Lou's is now awake and making her presence known!!

Love to you all

Shazia xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All,

Welcome Jed and congratulations.

KJ - Hope the accu did the trick.

Candy - I suffered with feflux in the last couple of week towards the end of my pregnancy and I can totally sympathise with you, its awful, especially when you cant sleep.  Glad J is feeling better.

Charlie - Hope Iduna's teeth come through quickly so she can get back to her old self.  Its a horrible time because there isnt anything you can really do to help them.  Im dreading the teething stage x 3..........

Right, girls are coming home tomorrow so i expect this will be my last post for a while.  Does anyone have any tips on coping with breast pain once you finish expressing/breast feeding.  I stopped yesterday and it feels like my boobs are full of red hot rocks today, im in absolute agony.

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Jo so excited for you xxxxx I have heard so many good stories about those savoy cabbage leaves, other than that, no tips really, apart from maybe a little tiny bit of expressing to ease the pain ?

/waves to Shazia

As for me midwife appointment waste of time, think she had pmt ! doesn't seem baby has moved, but she didn't seem to care this week, where as two weeks ago she wanted me to do exercises etc ..... she even said " So why have you booked to see me today !"

I said because when I saw you 2 weeks ago, you said that as you had only seen me twice in pregnancy so to book in with YOU in 2weeks time and she can see how baby position is etc, oh she said......... arghhhhhhhh then went on about its not an exact science workingout baby position and to book in with her again in 3weeks time, when I would be overdue to discuss inducing if necessary..... what a waste of my time.

KJ glad you neck feels a bit better, but sorry your head is now spinning, if its not one thing to think about its another   

Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Candy - poorly you. get well soon and hope sleep comes your way soon. Glad J is better - he can look after you now   Hope bubs is moving around for you. SORRY about that Midwife! What a mare! errr. I did find sommat a while ago on a midwife forum re: turning babies from breach and from posterior. I'll try to google again for you.

Jo - Try drinking peppermint tea and massaging peppermint oil into boobs, suck peppermint sweets etc. Tightest bra you can get and leave well alone from temptation to express. I wish I'd heard about peppermint oil when i lost Willow cos it is such a nasty thing to walk around with Jordan's waiting for your body to get the message isn't it? Do hope they sort very soon for you. Wow girlies home tomorrow! Fab news!!!! No worries re: posts. But we look forward to hearing from you when ever you get a mo. Love & best wishes to you all xx

Ta for wishes Re: Iduna. Not great lil love. I think she has the nasty cold bug I had when we got back from Cornwall as she is really crokey and almost lost her voice. Poorly thing on top of the teethy issues too.

Starr - we did Hypnobirthign & NHS ones. NHS covered c section & a ward tour. I went to a baby massage class and baby yoga afterwards and met good people there that are good friends. 

Must fly. Hpe you all have ffab weekends planned.

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie!

Jo - your babies are gorgeous.  Best of luck for tomorrow - it's great that the family is reunited at last.  We'll be thinking of you even when you're not posting.

Candy - Grrrr to your midwife.  

JED - Massive congratulations and welcome.  How are you doing?

Loads of love to everyone else.

VIL
xxx

PS - Bertie's hernia operation has been bumped up the list (after much pressure from me) and he's going to be done on Sunday.  I'm pleased he'll be better but obviously I'll be glad when it's over.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww hope all goes well on Sun with Bertie..sure he'll be fine and it'll be over and done with before you know it. send him some   

candy - stoopid midwife, what a waste of space.. hoping you get someone more competent for your birth....

shazia - Lainey looks so cute and grown up now...


kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

VIL - Best of luck for Sunday! Hope Bertie's op goes smoothly and successfully. If you are at Addenbrookes I'm guessing you'll be in good hands hun.  Are you worried about it? it is not nice to see your lil one go through and op, I can't imagine. Be brave lovey. Be thinking of you and sooooo pleased it is nice and soon.

KJ - how the DIY?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Jed- massive congrats hun and welcome to the thread,so happy you have got your much deserved bfp  

Jo-wow your pic is fab,hope all goes well when your girlies come home.Cant wait to see more pics.

Huge hello's to all,Sorry not much time to post lately.I am finding looking after twins very time c onsuling but well worth it !!!! I love em to bits  

Little bit anxious cos we are out for a full day on sunday,we are going to the RAF Waddington airshow.Going with some family peeps and Oli,mym mum and older sis are looking after Harry and Lilly all day,gonna be calling them all the time me thinks.

Anyway got to go cos they are bothing murmuring for a bottle

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening  

We have had a lovely day at Whipsnade zoo - Agatha has never been to the zoo before & seen the real live animals - she was so excited!  The penguins were her favourite & she was talking about them for the rest of the day.  Their bit really smelt of fish & she kept saying "penguins stinky!".

Kelly - enjoy your day out, I am sure littlies will be fine with their Granny & Auntie.

VIL - good luck for Bertie's op on Sunday.

Candy -   to the midwife!

Jo - good luck with bringing the girls home - hope to see you on here again soon  

KJ - hope you are keeping sane x

Tomorrow we are off to Agatha's cousins birthday party - it is full of 4 year old boys, but I'm sure she won't mind!  

I hope everyone else is good - NL is baby still inside? x

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome JED, how exciting. 

Candy poor you hope you have managed some sleep with your new cough mixture and what a silly midwife!! I ended up always seeing my GP for all checks as midwife made me a nervous wreck everytime I saw her and Gp was more chilled and far more helpful.

Jo get a good nights sleep hun youre gonna be busy tomorrow. Bet you just cant wait  x x 

VIL aww poor Bertie but well done you for getting him seen so soon. Hope everything goes well and he is soon all better.

Minkey Whipsnade is great isnt it, we must go again as last time it was sooooooooo cold even the animals didnt want to be out. Froze our bits and very dissapointing for £100 but have had great time there in the past so must re visit as its so close. Have you been to Woburn?

KJ hoping for good news from you very soon, glad the accu helped your neck.

Kelly wow still impressed you have time to post glad you are enjoying it and have a great day out with Olly. 

Well we should be flying off on hol tomorrow but Liv & I have taken turn for the worse and dr suggested cancelling our hol, which we have done as just feel so poorly.  Very fed up but just thinking it wasnt meant to be and thanking our lucky stars we had insurance. Hope to rebook for a couple of weeks time.
At least the circus is in town so can take tom somewhere nice.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Another busy week gone.... how can it possibly be July already?

Ta for all the advice re classes.. i've done a bit of research and there's a nct mother and bubs group very near me,( ta t/mum) so that sounds good. I've got an appointment with the m/w next week so i'm gonna ask her again about nhs stuff. I've remembered that i booked a breastfeeding class for the end of sept and they do a maternity ward tour every sat, so can do that too. So maybe not Billy no mates after all.. though a meet up at the farm (or other place) weekly sounds fab!!

VIL.. too late now but hope Berties op goes well... i'm sure it'll be harder for you and Moosey than for him!!    

Candy    to the midwife.. i'm not sure i've met a nice one yet!

T/Mummy.. oh no  to the cancelling the hols.. try and get rebooked before 21 july as the kids break up then and the prices go sky high xx

Shazia lovley to see you.. lainey has got soo big xx

Kelly hope you enjoyed your day out.. how many times did you ring home ?   

Kj.. i really enjoyed my accu whe i went last year. It's amazing what they can tell you eh.. hopefully they'll be able to sort you out. Sending you a big    xxxx

Right another busy day ahead so must dash.. love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a quickie

I will keep the details a surprise for when NL can get on or she authorises one of us to post, but to let you know that she has had a healthy baby this morning 7lb 3.5oz they are all well and happy, guessing thats almost 2 weeks early Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So welcome to the world baby Northern Las, can't wiat to hear the full story from mummy when she has time, lucky Thomas having a new bro or sis, hope hes ok xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations Northern Lass
on the birth of your new little one!

       ​Minkey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morning all, been busy bubble blowing this morning to give you all some lucky 7's ... louby can't blow you anymore you must be maxed out as it doesn't go up any higher, Donna just seen your post sorry I missed it (Or did I reply ... can't remember lol) we have a pretty good idea what this bubs is, but will keep you guys officially waiting to find out xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Congratulations Northern Lass*​
       ​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - just noticed your ticker - where did that time go?  

Will be back later to catch  up - I promise


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all

jo - hoping you're busy with all your 3 at home now- triple the fun 

moomin - yeah yeah promises promises!

Congatulations NL - cant wait to hear the news 

VIL  and  Moosey - hope Berties op went ok 

Tomosmummy - what a shame having to cancel your hols  tho perhaps for the best with all this terror stuff going on. we would only be worried about you, at least we know your safe and sound. hope you and Olivia are feeling better 

Kelly- hope your day out went well and you didnt fret too much....

am on  tenterhooks here waiting for a text from my friend who's done a Hampton court garden..she got a Silver last year and is hoping for Gold this year. I havent helped this year (last year i polished leaves ) so dont know what its like at all, apart from the plan. dh and I are going on fri as a distraction whilst sw's are doing their thang...her garden is called 'The Twain Shall Meet' if anyone's going....

didnt get much done in the bathroom over the weekend so am starting in ernest today - just waiting for the polyfilla to dry, then on with the sanding - we have tougue and groove panelling which currently is painted blue and i intend to turn it beige - i think its going to take a few coats!! at least it will keep me busy

love to all

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations Northan Lass can't wait to hear all about it.

Keemjay I am on tender hooks awaiting some good news from you.

Sorry rushed post trying to cook my 2 lunch if they will let me 

Jo, hope all is going well with your 3 

Donna xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted for ages but missy, ops, work and holidays have been keeping me very busy.

Jo and Kelly - huge congrats on your little bundles. They are gorgeous. Jo - I hope your girls are home and settling in now.

Jed - Welcome honey. So glad it worked for you this time and it is lovely to see you over here. Enjoy!

Starr - So glad things are going well for you. We went to couples nhs ante-natal classes which were quite good. The best bit was that they were run by a very good and approachable midwife so I could ask her all the things my useless midwife didn't know   . Didn't keep in touch tho - partly as too far away and partly the couples thing. My best buds have come out of a breastfeeding group held in our town - worth looking into.

NL - Congrats on your little bundle   dodn't know anything about it - surely it's not that long since I've been on. Probably just me placenta brain I can't remember anything these days.

TomsMummy - Hope you and Olivia are feeling better. Sorry about your holiday but hope you can rebook.   Olivia.

VIL and Moosey - Hope Bertie's op went well.

Candy - Sorry to hear about your rubbish midwife    . Hope your bundle turns soon.

Moomin - Hope you and Megan are doing well - she looks so grown up with all that hair!

Shazia -  Good to hear that you and Lainey are well.

Charlie - Hope Iduna is keeping well. The teething thing is such a nightmare. Does she have any teeth yet? Lola's have been annoying her for about 5 months now but still no signs   . She does love the Ashton and Parsons teething powders tho - opens her mouth waiting for them as soon as the box comes out   .

KJ - Sorry to hear that you are still being messed around. Keeping everything crossed for you hon.

Minkey - Hope you and Agatha are well. Lol at the smelly penguins.

 to everyone else. Hope to be a more regular poster now that I'm back at work   .

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All!

NL - Congrats hun!!! Whooohee welcome to the world lil one annd fab weight for a wee bit early. Not as bad as you thought maybe?! Can't wait to hear all the news!

Candy - How are you? Cough and bubs any better? Blew you bubbbles up to 700, love x

KJ- Hope your friend did fab. Hope Bathroom comes on and polyfilla dries quick.

VIL - How's Bertie   ? You all OK? Did op go well?

Doods - good to hear from you  . Oh poor love hope they come thro soon. yeah Iduna's got 2 bottom ones and loves he powders too! Funny how you say tongue and they open up for them isn't it? Unlike a syringe of calpol which receives a shut mouth approach!

Kelly - hope the day went well - brave girlie being away from your lil loves all day! I haven't spent more than 2hrs away from Lil madam yet! How was it? Did you have a fab day?

Tomsmummy - oh hun, how ar eyou all doing? You still real ill? So so sorry you had to cancel hols but brill you can go later on when all well and will enjoy much more I'm sure.

Jo - all home safe and well I hope?

Love to you all xx

Iduna's been very poorly with a fever. Teeth looking well close and very ouchy, a few look set to burst soon. Had to get Urine off to lab yest in case UTI cos of Kidney's. Tried to catch a wee - interesting - ended up on me and the floor and she was well upset about it! But then Dh got a magic wee catcher and proper bottles etc from emergancy Doc surgery, so they went to Pathology early pm for cultures to be grown, hope to hear soon. Visited emergency clinic again at midnight as her temp would not come down, she was vomiting and screaming and whimpering - gave more drugs and when we got there she was much better, smiling at others waiting, bless! She is much better today but still on calprofen to keep fever at bay. Gp thinks an infection or virus so gave prescription in case UTI test is +ve. Poorly poppet.

Do hope you all are good and fab weekends dispite this pants weather?!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie - poor Iduna, hope she's better soon and doesnt need those anti-biotics. Get well   to her

just heard the garden results dont come in till 10pm - i thought it was 10am, aaargh the suspense is killing me!

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Candy - thanks for the bubbles, I have done the same for you! x  Hope your reflux thing is not too nasty.

Doods - lovely to hear from you, how is being back at work going then?

KJ - good luck to your friend with her garden!

Charlie - poor Iduna, hope she is OK?  Trying to get a urine sample from a baby is not fun   

Starr - hope you & bubba are OK.

I sat & watched pretty much all of the Diana concert yesterday - I didn't mean to but it was quite good!  Take That were fab, I have tickets to see them in December   

Hope everyone else is well.

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Northern Lass has given me permission to post the following info, as she still can't post at home:

She has had a little baby girl, Grace.
She was born at 1.50am on 1st July in the birthing pool

      ​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for NL:

*BUMPS *  
TCardy - EDD 02/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
Magpie - EDD 17/08/07
Starr - EDD 24/10/07
Hugs - EDD
Jed - EDD 23/01/08

*BABIES  
January* 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07
*
June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

How nice to come back to a busy thread and lots to catch up on   

Thank you lovely ladies for my lucky 7 bubbles  

Oh Minkey so glad you got permission, I adore the name Grace and a pool birth to, wowowwwwweeeeee, so exciting, can't wiat for photos

Glad you enjoyed the concert Minkey, I flicked in and out of it 

Charlie, cough isn't much better so bump is still very sore, not coughing much in the day, so at least it has some time to recover b4 the nightly coughing fits, hope it shifts soon though as don't fancy coughing in labour, that said one cough and bubs might come out      Poor Iduna you must be exhausted, sending her get well soon vibes      

Doods, don't think bubs will turn and I can't really justify the expensive of acupuncture etc at the moment, so will just go with the flow, after all it has to come out somehow  how you feeling being at work ?

Donna, hope the boys ate all their lunch for you  

Fingers crossed for your friend Kim  

tomsmummy hope you are both feeling better, didn't see b4 that you had to cancel hols 

Love to all not mentioned Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Minkey xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

blown you a few more candy..phew got finger ache 

Aw love the name Grace - well done NL.

my friend had a little boy the other day, also in a birthing pool,he's called Stanley  not quite sure about that name 

just off to change the paint now  had just cracked the seal when i noticed it had a high VOC content, so dont really want to use it, yukky stinky, polluting stuff..luckily homebase say they will take it back..now got to faff about going to dh's work to pick up receipt and get diff paint afterwards - took us ages to find this one in the first place grrr..going off this decorating lark 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Done some more for you to KJ, going through so fast almost missed the lucky number, hope this brings you lots of luck this week Cx .. least the decorating is keeping you busy, extra busy


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

keemjay said:


> my friend had a little boy the other day, also in a birthing pool,he's called Stanley  not quite sure about that name


I LOVE the name Stanley (but then I know I have very odd taste in names, look at my own daughters one!)


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi everyone, have any of you got pg through iui and WERE OVER 40?? i am 42 and have just started iui injections and just wondered....... many thanks jo


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Just got back from Center Parcs and just had to come straight on and say:

Congratulations NL, DH and Thomas on the safe arrival of Grace.  Was thrilled to hear your news and couldn't stop thinking about you all yesterday - was gutted not to be able to come onto FF to post straight away!!!  Hope you are all well.  A birthing pool sounds lovely and calm.  Hope Thomas was okay at your friends too and is now loving being a big brother to Grace!

Can't wait to see you when you're up to visitors!

Love to all,
Billie xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Helloooooooo All

Congratulations NL on the safe arrival of Grace... lovely name!! Enjoy every minute. xx

Candy grr to the cough, hope you feel better soon xxxx

Charlie. aww poor Iduna too, she's really going through the mill lately xxx

KJ.. Hope the painting goes well. We tried to cover grey tongue and groove once... took about 10 coats!!

All ok here.. feeling tired today though.. back when i'm more awake !!

Love me xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr 10 coats  3 is my limit  esp as i've got to do all behind the toliet and sink aaargh its a nightmare job..dont even like the colour i've got for it either 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi kelway, not sure any of the girls here are over 40, but good luck Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Billie did you have a good holiday, telll all when you have time x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kj.. i'd make sure you like the colour first hon!!     Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kelway.. not sure either.. don't think so.. all the best xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Good morning everyone,

Thank you everyone for the welcome and congratulations.  Minkey my EDD is 23 January 08 (seems like AGES away!).

I haven't quite caught up on everyone's news yet but Candy your cough sounds like its giving you real grief so I hope that the medication helps and you can get some sleep soon.

Kelly - so nice to join you over here - your two little babies are gorgeous!

Tomsmummy - so sorry to hear that you had to cancel your holiday    Hope you are all feeling better soon so that you can re-book?

As for me, well I am just counting down the days till our 12 week scan which is on Monday.  My morning sickness is also starting to get better so I'm feeling much happier.  Will let you know how the scan goes.

Big hi to Keemjay, Shazia, Jo, VIL, Starr, Doods and anyone I've rudely forgotten!

Jo x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

kelway said:


> hi everyone, have any of you got pg through iui and WERE OVER 40?? i am 42 and have just started iui injections and just wondered....... many thanks jo


Not sure either sorry, can't recall it though x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning all,

Jed - I have put your EDD on the list - it sounds ages but it isn't really!  I was pregnant with Agatha at a very similar time to you - I remeber being 12 weeks at the end of July.  It's a nice time as you get really big when it's nice & cold rather than in the summer.  Good luck with your scan & let us know how you get on!

KJ - I find painting quite theraputic (sp?!) Fingers corssed you don't need 10 coats!!  

Tomsmummy - have your rescheduled your hols?

Billie - which Centre Parcs were you at?

Love to everyone else!

Minkey x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for putting my EDD on the list Minkey.  (unfortunately I will be big and uncomfortable in the middle of Summer though as I live in Sydney - but I'm not complaining!)


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning all

Minkey i meant to say i watched quite a bit of the Diana Concert too, really enjoyed it, found it quite moving actually. was a bit naffed off that Elton got kicked off early tho, dont think he'd quite finished! I'm not sure about painting being therapeutic, i find it quite stressful, esp the fiddly bits, of which there are lots in the bathroom 

starr - i think we'll get away with 3 coats for the tongue and groove..2 coats too many if you ask me, not mad about the colour but the range of colours for satinwoods that arent stinky and nasty isnt very inspiring 

JED - glad the morning sickness is getting better 

my friend got Silver for her garden, only heard via text but guessing she's a bit disappointed as she really wanted Gold to put on her garden design business literature. I think Silver is fab tho 

well i'm getting out of painting this morning  Mum and sis are going to IKEA, would be rude not to go really - maybe can get a shower curtain as we now have a pole and will be able to hang the shower head on the hook for the first time ever..and maybe some other stuff..dh has given me his credit card  big mistake

right best get on

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well in that case Jed I can vouch for summer babies, BBQ's outdoor partys (Although you can never guarantee that over here so this year we have booked a hall) .... swollen feet of course, but you can wear next to nothing and enjoy maternity leave outside.... so far although I would rather the weather be dry, this wet weather over here, has been helping me not get too swollen, unless on feet all day of course, but could potentially still have 4weeks to go and that thought scares the hell out of me, dunno how people cope with being 2weeks overdue, I know you have no choice... but August arghhhhhhhh

Good luck with your scan Monday, praying all is ok and you can start to relax more.

Jed, had a much better night last night, so fingers crossed for that turning point.

J is calling me so best dash C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well done to your friend, i too think silver is fab, but I guess everyone wants the gold, have fun at ikea Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

JED said:


> Thanks for putting my EDD on the list Minkey. (unfortunately I will be big and uncomfortable in the middle of Summer though as I live in Sydney - but I'm not complaining!)


Oh wow, height of the summer then - as Candy says much better in the long run for parties - we will have to hire a hall or something every year as no chance of being in the garden in January and the house is way to small!

x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to say won't be around much as our lap top has died, due to a glass of coke going over it .... waiting to see if we can claim off our house hold insurance.  

Will be able to catch up when I am work.

Also Megan not well, had bronchiolits a few months ago and it has flared up again, on antibiotics to see if that will help.

Love to all and will be back soon hopefully


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Important news this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101004.0

xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello everyone

I know that I'm not a very good poster but feel like I never have a minute to do so.  I do read regularly so get to see and hear everyone's news and always think about you all!!  I'm very impressed with all of you mummies who find the time to look after a child, work and post - I'm not quite there yet I don't think!!

Minkey - we went to Center Parcs at the Lake District - Winfell Forrest.
Candy - had a fab time thank you.  It rained all of the time but it didn't stop us.  It's like entering another world as a first time visitor - everyone walking or cycling everywhere.  I do like the set up though as it's reassuring that there's no cars when you've little ones who like to walk everywhere.  We did loads of walking and took our bikes so got round that way.  We also loved the Village Centre with the swimming pool - we went every day which Abi loved.  We're looking into booking up next year but perhaps for a week now that we've sussed it out and like it!!  Anyway, enough about us, what about you?  Not long to go now?  How are you feeling in these latter weeks?  How is Jacob - looking forward to his new sibling arriving?
Looby - hope you are well.  I've just looked on the thread about the Family Fun day and all of the people coming.  It will be brilliant and I'm very jealous!!  It's a fair way for us to travel, but we would have done it, had it not been MIL 60th birthday weekend and we go away on Monday 11th for a weeks holiday too!  We love meeting up with our North Eastie friends on a monthly basis and NL and Thomas (and now Grace) though so know how much you'll all enjoy it.

Love to everyone,
Billie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well I have put Jacob to bed .. bathed in bed and asleep by 5 past 6.... never b4 has he gone to bed b4 7, recently its been more like 8/8.30 and its just caught up with him, that and the fact he had no daytime nap today or yesterday, not for want of trying, infact yesterday I thought he was having a late nap, but was infact playing.... my house is a complete bombsite, hes been such hard work all day and I am going to have a bath and go to bed myself leaving the place as is, will let DH fend for himself when he gets home.

Billie sounds like you had a fab time, shame you can't make the meet, wonder if we can persuade NL to come ?

Louby thanks for link and info, hope you get more peeps signing up and committing their £5

Moom, poor Megan, hope she recovers soon, feels like you haven't been around in ages, so hurry up and get that lappy fixed

Love to all Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi guys
Back from a lovely holidy in Scotland a few days ago and fortunately we weren't flooded out as our house is on a hill.  How are you all doing? not caught up on all the posts yet because you've all been lovely and chatty so no personals this time.

We had a great time in Fife - loads to see and do, even when the weather was pants (i.e. most of the time) but fortunately the boys don't care much about weather it's hot and sunny so they were happy pootling around on the beach and clambering around the rock pools looking very cute.  Lovely trip and even the long drive there and back wasn't too bad, thanks to the dvd player with 2 screens my mum and dad bought for the boys! lucky boys, or should I say lucky us?! they were just glued to CBeebies dvds the whole way and as soon as we heard a squeak, I just chucked a few more snacks their way - brilliant!

take care all
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Glad you had a lovely time and the journey wasn't stressful Morgan, catch up more soon C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps

morgan  - glad you had a lovely hols and managed to make the most of it despite the weather 

candy - did you get that early night 

billie - glad you enjoyed center parcs - it IS like another world isnt it..we all thought we were the Famous Five on our bikes 

moomin - oops with the coke  hope megans better soon 

had fun at IKEA yesterday - didnt go toooo mad but did get a little table for the garden that i've been wanting for AGES, was only a tenner 
bathrooms coming on nicely..hopefully get it finished today.
who got the thunderstorms yesterday evening? Man it was mad here, never seen anything like it, bashing and crashing for well over an hour with non-stop BELTING rain, my poor garden  couldnt get out the front door for hours afterwards cos the puddle was so huuuge and so deep. this morning hasnt started well - dh wound down the window of his car and it wouldnt wind up again, so he had to drop it to the garage on his way to work so they can put it under cover in case of more rain. good job it wasnt raining this morning as he had to walk to work from the garage and its a bit of a trek! no idea when they'll fix it but at least it will be dry! And i was just sat here and heard a  loud scraping/sliding sound on the roof and found half a ridge tile has slid off and was sitting in the gutter   oh goody, lots of nice bills 

got a meeting with the sw's this avo to find out exactly what prep they've done for fri and just to get more info really. am practising my ice-queen act again

laters

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - GOOD LUCK later today x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

good luck KJ - here's a special dance for you:
      Aloof Ice Queen         Aloof Ice Queen         Aloof Ice Queen        

(it did occur to me that Aloof Ice Queens don't dance, but then that's not in the spirit )
xxx Kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol morgan 
thanks guys 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ -     for this afternoon & for Friday. Hope to hear good news from you soon 
Starr -    time's flying poppet. Got any washing up liquid I need to wash my baster, it's clogged up   
JED - Nice to see you over here   hope they are looking after you.
Jo -      for you & each of your beautiful daughters. Lovely new photos you must feel so proud.
Candy -  

Big hello to all you other ladies   have a good day,

Erica.xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

It's a really quick one from me...

NL - Congratulations on Grace's birth - can't wait to hear all about it.

Candy - Not long now for you.  

Any news on Jo and her girls?

Bertie's operation went well but we had a horrible time before it.  We were back in A&E on Friday evening and he was in a horrible state.  Screaming, sobbing and shaking with pain for five hours even after Morphine - I feel all shuddery when I think about it.  We were both admitted for two nights until his operation on Sunday morning.  Anyway, he's getting better each day and I'm relieved it's over.

Oink - I know you're nervous about Myles' tonsils operation but that part of it was fine.  The anaesthetic was no problem and the recovery was fast.  

Sorry it's a bit me, me, me - love to all...

VIL
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

VIL and Moosey glad to hear rhat bertie is improving after his op it must have been a horrible time for you all, glad he is on the mend.

Keemjay     for today and tommorrow, I am awaiting some good news, thinking of you   you deserve this

Candy I can't beleive it is nearly J 2nd birthday and you are so near to having number 2. where does the time go?
What do you have planned for jacobs birthday?

Ryan is trying to crawl and getting so frustrated that he can't move he gets so upset, Callum is teething and is miserable. His face lights up when he sees the Ashtons and Parsons box think hes addicted to teething powders  

Donnaxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

VIL
Ah poor Bertie  Glad his operation went well, sending him lots of     for a speedy recovery poor little sausage.

Lots of     to you both, take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Kim hoping for some positive news ready for Friday, VIl glad the operationw ent well, what a fright you had b4, must have been awful.

Bless Callum and his powder addiction hehe, hope Ryan manages to move soon  

I have Just got back from a 2year old birthday party, where on going to the toilet at about 3.30 I lost my mucus plug, i know this could still mean labour is days if not weeks away, but with Jacob it started that night, i was so shocked and burst into tears, I have so many mixed emotions, had limited signal and no battery on phone and a 30minute journey home, i know it wasn't going to be iniment, but was still frightening (needless to stay I stayed till end of party), to change gear was uncomfortable like constipation, which again I had with J ..... hate not knowing where I am, will i be able to make J's cake for his birthday or will this bubs come b4 his party or even on his birthday or will it string me out like poor Carrie for another 2 weeks..... the unknown.

Must get DH to do bikini line when he gets home as its a jungle down there !

Will keep you posted Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy,

lOl at DH doing your bikini line  
Have you ohoned him to tell him whats going on? bet he was shocked  

Lets hope it doesn't drag on for weeks, if Jacob started later that night then I am hoping this one will to as they say second time is quicker - don't they?

I am hoping ti is quick and all done in tiem for jacobs birthday what a birthday present that would be, my youngest brother was born 4days befroe my 7th birthday and it was great 

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

candy - have mailed you but who is Carrie?? am confused 

VIL - oh poor you two and Bertie, so glad its all over now and he's on the mend

meeting went ok, just answered some of our Q's - holding our breath now till fri

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Opps, was meaning carrie from another thread, i think she lost her plug and has still gone 14days overdue 

Everything crossed for Friday


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Ooohh Candy - how exciting!!!  It must be hard just waiting though not knowing when everything is going to start.  Fingers crossed this little one doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.

Keemjay - good luck for Friday!  Sounds like you're up to your ears in DIY at the moment!

Morgan - sounds like you had a fab holiday!

Not much to report my end, I'm just looking forward to dh coming back from NZ where he's been with work all week.  I'm really tired though as I've recently had to start getting up at all hours of the night to go to the loo - I've heard its something to do with pressure onthe bladder but it takes me ages to get back to sleep!  

Anyway, I'll soldier on, between yawns.... 

Jo x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps no news, didn't sleep a wink last night anayalsising every twitch, we I have to say are almost non existant today, so off to preschool for 9, then to a friends this afternoon to bake J's cake in her aga

Sorry nothing exciting to report, feel it could be some time

I think thats meant to die off again soon Jed, then come back to the end of PG, i can't remember !  enjoy DH time.

C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning

Candy - Oh I got really excited then - keep us posted won't you!  I hope Jacob's cake bakes well!

Jed - yes I think I went to the loo frequently at night for the first 12 weeks or so, but it does die down for a bit & then comes back as Candy said.

KJ - loads of luck for tomorrow       

VIL - glad Bertie is recovering, sounds like you had a horrible time.

Donna -    at the teething powder addiction!

Erika -  

We are fine here, my washing machine has broken down though which is a right pain, so yesterday  had to take 3 loads to my Mum's to do.  I don't get a new machine until next week & Agatha does not have that many clothes so will definitely be back at Mum's again before then.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Candy how annoying for you, I was sure something would happen over night.
I hope Jacobs cake comes out well, what kind are you baking?

Jed as the others have said it will die down after 12 weeks but then start up again at the end when the baby is laying and kicking o=your baldder 

Ryan is having a winge better see to him

Donna xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

just to let you know that I am thinking of all of you, especially imminent arrivals, but DH is unwell at the moment so I'm not able to keep up with you all.

He was seen on sunday night and thought to have a severe migraine and sent home but I wasn't happy, so on Monday we went to the GP who sent us straight to the hospital again where he had a CT scan to rule out a brain hemorrhage and a Lumbar puncture. All of those, finally, came back clear, so now they are working on a diagnosis of viral meningitis!!!

He is managing to get out of bed and make it to the sofa for about an hour in the morning and a couple of hours in the evening but not to do anything.

Got to go, Myles has been passed from pillar to post and has become really clingy

Lots of love

Oink and Piglet x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw oink, how stressful for you all, poor DH, hope he gets better soon. you dont need this on top of the stress of Tonsils next week 

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just crashing this thread to say hi to Candy - thinking of you sweetie. Can't believe how fast the time has flown...  Your little  or  will soon be here! Will check in for news, hope it all goes well hunny. Love Molly  

Also, KJ - got everything crossed for tomorrow sweetheart!         that littlie will be home with you both SOON! Mwah 

VIL & Moosey. Sorry to read about poor little Bertie, glad he's on the road to recovery. What a scare!  

 to Starr, glad all's well with you and your little starrlet, hunny and  to everyone else...

Love Molly
xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say   to KJ for tomorrow. I'm keeping everything crossed for you hon.

Candy - Hope you got J's cake baked and things start to happen soon.

Love to eeveryone else.

D x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOh i take a couple of days away and things all happen!!

Candy... really hope things go easily for you honey.. still a couple of days till J's big day.. maybe they'll share a birthday!! Sooo looking forward to your news xxxxx

Kj glad the SW chat went well....Does friday mean you'll know either way??  Will be thinking of you     

Oink ooh poor hubby, hope he's feeling much better soon. xxx

Molly Hello stranger... miss ya !! xxx

Jed.. hmm the night loo thing is a problem for me too now!! The killer is the not being able to drop off again.. Good Luck !!

All ok here... got my 2nd midwife app in the morning!! Need to ask her about my swelling foot!! Yep just the one (left) right is fine  lol..

Love to all 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS candy PUUUUUUUUUUUSH (if needed right now!!)


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy, I hope you are ok and doing well. I hope you got the cake finished.

KJ I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hope is goes well and you get the outcome you deserve    

Oink what a lot you have on your plate I hope hubby gets well soon

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yup starr, should know one way or the other tomorrow
feeling slightly hysterical about it all this evening, my moods not helped by a stinking cold. just shouted at dh about the car repairs costing £450..like its his fault the electric window broke  he's run away to tinker in the camper 
just want to get to bed and it be midday tomorrow and the phone be ringing

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and logging on first thing Saturday morning when I get into work to find out how it went.

Candy - wishing you all the best - can't wait to hear your news    

Jo - How are you doing?

Kelly - Are you ok Hun?  How are those gorgeous little twinnies    

Looby - Chq in the post today !!!!!

Oink - Hope DH gets well soon, sending you lots of hugs

Starr - Hope you foot is ok?  Can't believe how quickly your pg is going.  

Jed - Congratulations.  Just caught up on your news

Doods - How are things with you?

Minkey -    to the washing machine.  Lucky you have your mum near by. Blimey dread to think what would happen if that happened to ours, my parents are over 100 miles away from us.

Big Hello to everyone else that I have missed

At work at the moment so able to catch up with everyones news.  Don't get that much time to post these days, not helped by not having a computer at home at the moment.  Hopefully that will be sorted soon.

Megan has been suffering from Bronchiolitus, had it back in May and it has flared up again this week, so the Dr has given her some antibiotics to see if that will help and so far so good.  We have 4 teeth now with number 5 just starting to poke through.  No sign of crawling yet ... thank goodness !!!!

Looking forward to seeing who ever is going to the Sports Day in September.  

Right better go and send an email to my boss ..... not a happy person at work at the moment, feel I need to vent my feelings to her .... not helped by the fact that I am feeling run down at the moment.

Not sure what is wrong


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No news from me guys, sorry to have excited you, will be a while yet and as for cake this afternoon, I didn't bake it, will be tommorows project 

will read up fully tomorrow morning Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

KJ                                           

Moomin, thanks for confirming about the meet and arranging payment, just makes it lots easier for us on day, if peeps drop out, not that you 3 will  hope Megan is feeling better

Kelly and more photos ?

Minkey what a mare a broken washing machine 

£450 to fix the electric window... ouch, not what you need Kim

Molly bless you popping on, we do miss you and thanks for good wishes x

/waves to Donna, 36, scarlet, oink, Billie, jed, vil, et all missed Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ​
Minkey xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks lovelies    
leaving soon to get to hampton court nice and early..going on the train to avoid parking nightmares
will let you know as soon as i can when i'm home

xxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oink - hope your dh is on the mend soon   

KJ - wishing you the best of news today


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks KJ have a safe journey ... well I have started on the cake, previously I only make banana cake/biscuits etc (Not very often i may add) that you mix by hand, this was heaps of cake mixture that was just too hard to do manually, so tried using hand held blender as you can guess, most of the mixture is around my kitchen.... I really want to do this, but I just don't have the right tools ............... it now seems far too thick, so I added another egg, as mine were quite small and recipe never said to use large, looks bit better, but .... hmmmmmm .... dunno, my electric scales had broken so i brought manual, but they are not very acurate so measuring out 185g or something is quite hard, when just in 25g lines..... i thought the baking of the cake would be the easy bit ...... arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wish I had a mum who could bake, or should is ay didn't go on holiday when new bubs is due and its Jacobs birthday


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ, thnking off you     

Candy.   at you having cake mixture over the kitchen, I am dreading baking cakes for the boys but I really want to - think I should start practising 

Hello to everyone still trying to get to onow everyone, have to dash the boys want breakfast

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

If you are anything like me, yep I would practice Donna   , looks like they have about 10minutes left to cook, hope they do cook and don't go slimy hehe ...how are your boys ? hows the crawling coming on


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ & DH
Thinking of you both today. Good luck.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Looking forward to good news later.

Erica.xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - you are fab to even try to do a cake for Jacob - I bought both of Agatha's so far     And very nice they were too


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good morning all

Hope everyone is well.

KJ Am so so hoping they make the right decision today and we will all be celebrating for you and dh later on today. My stomach is all gurgling and knotty (no I'm not hungry  ) so lord only knows how you both feel.  

Starr where arE those bump pics   

Donna don't think we've met before so 

Hi Jed bit late in the day I know but so pleased for you.Hope you get over the tiredness soon, I remember constantly waking at 5 and not being able to get back to sleep but it doesn't last long 

Kelly hows you sweetie? You seem to be coping so well with ur two cutie bundles. Hows big brother Oli?

Candy the countdown is on! July is an excellent month for a birthday - especially Tuesday 
Good luck with the cake - just remember however it turns out J won't care it will only be you who does so don't beat yourself up about it - you've got years of practising ahead of you 

Hello Molly - lovely to hear from you    

Moomin sorry to hear you are feeling low. Hope ur not working at the weekend, if not have a little pampering sesh. Hope Megan perks up soon 

Doods - Lola is a real cutie, how proud are you? It goes quickly doesn't it?

Vil so pleased to hear Bertie is on the mend, horrible to go through it but it must be such a relief to know what it was and that it is now sorted.

Sincere apologies to those I've missed off but love to you all.

All good here. Lainey is an absolute joy to be with now, she is a real happy chubster. I have to be honest though and admit that the first 4 months were VERY hard but since we turned that corner time seems to be flying by. She is desperately trying to crawl and I am desperately trying to stop her  . Teething seems to have calmed down now and about time too seeing as she has 8!!!!

Will try to be a bit more regular on here again now, forgive me for my absense.

  Shazia  

*C'MON KJ SO ROOTING FOR YOU *


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Everything crossed for you, KJ


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well cake actually tasted yummy, apparently mixture was meant to be thicker as a maderia and supposidly easier to shape, yummy butter icing... but the bit that went wrong was the icing, I had brought regal and tried to colour it with food dye, but it got all wet and sticky and even rolling using icing sugar it stuck so much, so ended up thinking do I just scrap the cake or just throw it on and make the best of a bad thing, so did the later, looks pretty amaturish, which is the case, but i made it !!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

looks fab candy well done you!!! send us a cyber piece


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Candy - it looks fab!

Come on KJ,I have to go to work soon,so hope you have good news xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG - Candy that is brilliant.  A million times better than I could ever do!

KJ -    

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry to keep you hanging on, not been in long
the judge today was not happy to make the decisions, she thought it was too complicated for her and wants it looked at by another specialist in another Court, she has stipulated in the next 7 days so they are waiting to hear when it will be. theres more nitty gritty than that but its boring and legal 
absolutely devastated that yet again the goal posts have been moved....felt so close, i just dont know how much longer i can carry on with this..
the laws in this country stink 
kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

They do, but prehaps if she had made the decision it could more easily be over turned as she didn't have the know how, at least now its been dealt with by someone of knowledge and hopefully that will mean more in the long run, like you, I dunno how you are coping, but you are and you will and we will try and help the next 7days go past and keep everything crossed for an earlier hearing xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - I can't beleive they are making you wait even longer - what a stupid stupid system.  I still have everything crossed for you      

We had Agatha's induction for her pre-school today.  She is going to be going Tues & Wed afternoons from September.  So she met her class mates & the teacher & I met some of the other parents.  I think she will love it - she is really ready to go & it is obvious she is getting bored of being at home with me all week.

Minkey x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Kim its never ending,I just hope that next week brings you great news xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

KJ, I can't belive it after all you have been through. As Candy said maybe it will be better in long run   Hope you get a date soon and it isn't dragged out anymore

Candy the cake looks brilliant, doesn't look amature ish at all. Much better than what I can do.
I am planning to make a mumber 1 cake which I hope will be easy as I have a number 1 tin - but I have never backed a cake so we will see  and then I want to make a hedgehog so the boys ahve a cake each - but I don't know maybe buying one would be easier
No crawling yet he Ryan is really getting the hump   Callum isn't to bothered yet

Hello Shazia


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - well impressed with the cake - think you should make one for the sports day


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Kim....   ...can't believe you are facing another wait...so unfair!  
Molly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kim.. what a nightmare for you... maybe like Candy says this superior judge will make the right decision and it will not be able to be overturned.

Sendoing you loads of love and    

Me xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - can't believe they are dragging this out even longer for you.  Have got everything crossed that the decision is in your favour and that this will be the end of it.  Sending you both loads of love and hugs


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Kim

It's rubbish that you have to wait but I agree with the others that it might mean that the decision is more solid and less easily challenged when it is made.  When will they decide now?

VIL
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy 2nd Birthday Jacob

I doubt Mummy will see this as she will be busy with yor new brother!

Have a great day!!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Crikey its been busy on here and I am confused!!

Has Candy had her baby then Minkey? Or if not are you guessing its a boy? Glad to hear the cake turned out ok.

KJ I was so hoping to log on to hear good news from you. How cruel this system is, I cant believe it but keep positive and lots of love. Thinking of you.

Oink poor dh, how is he doing? Hope he is well on the mend

NL belated congratulations on the birth of baby Grace

Sorry no time for more personals, any news from Jo? 

We are finally starting to feel better and re booked our hols for 14th so busy packing and sorting out my work for when I am away. Tom has loads of school introductions and its just madly busy. Cant believe my little boy will be starting school, I am going to miss him so much.   Olivia took 6 steps on her own today so think she will be walking soon.

Anyone see the article in Red about internet friends, it mentions Fert friends quite a bit.

Catch up soon love to everyone hope you all enjoyed the sunshine today x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for Candy!!

*BUMPS *  
TCardy - EDD 02/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Magpie - EDD 17/08/07
Starr - EDD 24/10/07
Hugs - EDD
Jed - EDD 23/01/08

*BABIES 
January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

I haven't had time to read back yet but just wanted to say HUGE congrats to Candy on the birth of Lucas!!!! Fab news hun and hope you are all doing well.

Happy Birthday Jacob for yesturday - what a birthday pressie you had this year - ya bro!!

Love to Oink & Get well wishes to DH. Lots of    to you

KJ - Love and best wishes, not read about it yet but hope yu are OK.

Love to all you lovely ladies, bumps & babies.

iduna is well again now after a week of fever and getting over the bug plus the third tooth cutting and some more to come. House viewings & power off for a few hours in stomr then left with no internet and phone for a few days as the storm it blew out! so big apolgies for not keeping up.

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the lovely wishes and to Kim for passing on the news, won't be around this week I don't think, not sure when I last had more than a 15minute power nap or sat down, love to all especially Kim, hoping they set a date this week and its done and dusted soon, C x

Opps hope that didn't sound like a moan, its not, I am so happy just had forgotten how hard the first few weeks are x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah lovely picture 

didnt realise his birth date till somebody said it  on the birth announcements board but wow at 07/07/07 he'll be a very lucky boy indeed, should have been on the list for one of the 7 new wonders of the world 

kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Whoo-hoo - caongratulations Candy on the birth of Lucas!! Such fantastic news and wow, that happened quick! Looking forward to hearing all about it - just loving the piccie of J looking at his tiny new brother, bless!!!  awwwww feeling a teensy bit broody  

KJ - It really bites that you have to wait and I can't imagine how agonising it must be, but I'm with the others - you will hopefully know by Friday that a proper and well informed decision has been made that is in the best interests of the little girl.  Not long to go now, you keep it together hun  

Hope everyone had a good weekend?
 Me and my sis took the boys to see their first film at the pictures!  We saw Shrek 3 and they had a brilliant time! they were a bit scared in parts and robin was a bit stunned by the size of the screen and the sound to start with (we were in the front row) but they sat on our laps and munched popcorn and got into it.  Bit of running around and shouting 'bad man' at Prince Charming lol but it was so funny and I'm glad they enjoyed it.  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just heard date for hearing is NEXT wednesday, am just about ready to throw it all, the goalposts just keep moving further and further away, am very close to breaking point now, i just feel we've got to put an end to this and have a life again


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh KJ, I just don't know what to say to you, a cyber hug doesn't seem enough somehow, Hang on in there till wednesday we are all with you 100%  

Candy your boys are just scrummy, and Lucus as made me a tiny bit broody 
Can't wait to here about the borth once your back on your feet  

sorry have to dash I have a cake in the oven, my first practice of the boys birthday cake and my first ever cake  

Donna xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh KJ - what a nightmare.  This has got to be the worst and longest '2ww' ever. Hang in there, we're all behind you


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Kim

What a nightmare - it's just awful that you're having to wait this long.  Hopefully it'll all be sorted out then and you'll know what you're doing.     

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Next Wednesday what a joke.
Just  hope the time passes quickly for you KJ xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ   &     the waiting is rubbish x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one !!!

Candy-Huge congrats on the safe arrival of Lucas,well done you    Love your pic  

Moomin-big hugs hunny,hope you sort your boss out and hope your feeling a bit brighter  

Kj-OMG I cant believe what they are doing to you   This must be awful for you,its bad enough for us lot and we are just watching from the outside of you know what I mean.we are all here to try and help you through this week and the start of next week hun   

Quick bit of news from me.Some of you might remember I shared my eggs on both attempts of IVF.Well the lady who had 4 from my first share got 2 negative cycles   (poor love) but luckily the lady who had 4 eggs from my cycle with the twins got a posotive on her 2nd transfer and is due v.soon    dead happy I have helped someone.

Right must dash cos Lilly is screaming

Kelly  x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya all..

Kj this is really getting stupid now! Try and hold on honey...i can't imagine how this is playing with your minds and emotions.. Be strong for a few more days.   

Candy.. love the piccie of the boys.. J looks enthralled by his new brother.. xx

Had a mega busy weekend and am paying for it now... feel exhausted and really achy.. serve me right not to slow down eh!

Went to see the tour de france in Kent yesterday... was really good and quite exciting!! My Dh is a huge fan so only really went for him, but really enjoyed it!!

Sorry for the lack of personals... am really not with it today!!

Back soon
Love me xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ the reward will be greater the longer the wait!! 

Kelly how are you hun? Lovely news about your recipient, you must have great eggs! 

Moomin hope you are feeling better. I felt exactly like you after I had Toby. Feel free to pm me if you want  

Starr look after yourself sweetie - put your feet up abd get dh to bow to your every wish!!   

Love to all xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I have finally found a 10 min spare to read the last few days posts and to try and catch up, im still not completely up to speed but im doing my best. LOL

candy - Congratulations, wow, July is going to be an expensive/busy cake making month for you from now on.  Well done.

NL - Congratulations.

KJ - So sorry to read your news you must be going mad, I cant believe the way the law works in this country, I will be rooting for you on Wednesday    

Kelly - I didnt realise you shared your eggs, you must be so happy to have given someone else a chance to be a mother, how are Oli, Harry & Lilly?

Hi to everyone else, sorry i havent got much time for personals, you can imagine how busy i am at the moment.  Well I say busy but to be honest the girls are an absolute dream, they are no trouble at all, they wake up every four hours for a feed, (half hourly intervals) they get changed, fed and put straight back down and they either go to sleep or have a nose around for half an hour or so then go back to sleep.  The only real hard bit is because it takes 30 mins each to feed them, i only have 2.5 hours before the next feed is due, trying to do anything in 2.5 hours is really hard.  It seems like no sooner am I finishing one feed im heating the next one up.  LOL.  

Owen has been fantastic, he hasnt had any tantrums or anything like that at all, he is constantly saying how much he loves his sisters etc, bless him.  My poor washing machine is taking a hammering, I used to do one load a day but now im doing at least 2 loads, which means that I have to use the tumble dryer because of this flaming weather, im dreading getting my electric bill this quarter!!

Anyway i had better be off Morgann is stirring and I have to make 18 bottles before she wakes up at 12.....

Love to everyone.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

It's quiet on here at the moment - must be because Candy has her hands full  .

Jo - fab to hear from you, sounds like things are going well with the girls & that they are being good for you.  You must feel like a constant feeding machine at the moment with that small gap between!  I guess it will get longer as they get older.  It's good to know that Owen is looking out for his sisters too - what a sweetie.

Starr - I see you are not putting your feet up 7 relaxing again - naughty naughty     Behave yourself young lady!  My DH works for Transport for London & was working on some of the Tour de France stuff - I have heard ALL about it (not a fan myself!)

Kelly - what lovely news to get a positive result from your eggshare    Hope you are all doing OK

Morgan - a film - wow that is fab, I am not sure Agatha would behave that well!  Funnily enough I have just ordered Mary Poppins on DVD as she saw some of it at a friends house & was transfixed - I am hoping it will have that effect for the whole duration   

NL - I hope you Thomas & Grace are doing OK?

Candy - how are your gorgeous boys?  I love the name Lucas, it was on my list if Agatha had been a boy.

KJ - hope you are hanging in there     x

Tomsmummy - hello!

Not much other news from us, I hope everyone else is well.

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely to hear from you Jo, you sound very organised, albeit non-stop. glad Owen is taking it all in his stride. the girls sound fab 

starr   for you missus, sounds like your doing far too much, slow down you 

kelly - great news about your egg-share lady 

candy - hope your 2 boys are behaving 

am feeling a little better after a very very dark day on monday..i guess once your at the bottom the only way is up and i'm trying. i have just lost complete faith in the process and i cant let myself believe we'll get any answers next week either, because everytime we're told of a date for something it gets shifted again, i cant cope with all these expectations and then let downs. i know my limits and at some point i have to look out for me, because nobody else is (except dh of course ) this process was supposed to be full of joy and all its bought us is more heartache on top of all the last horrible few years have bought us. we have to say 'Enough' at some point and that point is very close..

kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Kim - that's totally understandable - you've been completely messed about and most people would have thrown in th towel a long time ago.  You are so right to look out for yourself, you need all the support you can get at the moment.

Jo - you do sound fantastically organised! And you must be so proud of Owen too.  Have you tried feeding 2 babies at once yet, to cut down on feeding time? You can feed 2 in bouncy chairs, propped up on cushions or in car seats quite easily if you sit in between them.

Kelly - what fantastic news about egg share - you must feel so pleased and proud   and that cycle was obviously a good one.

Starr - take it easy now      

My little Robin is a bit unwell at the moment so half expecting nursery to call. He's been needing a lot of cuddles, very tired and a temp yesterday so hope he's not getting something.  
Need lots of good luck vibes for my FIL today - some of you might remember he was having chemo for stomach cancer and it didn't work.  He's due to have surgery tomorrow , if it is operable, but has been taken ill with what seems to be something unrelated so gone into hospital early for more tests today.  we are all v worried, especially dh      

got to go
xxx Kirsty


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - So sorry to hear that your nightmare continues  & that it's all being dragged out even longer  Your feelings are totally understandable & it's been a particularly difficult journey. But hey, that finish line IS in sight. Sending you & DH zillions of         for next Weds surely you must be due some good news then. C'mon girl, put those  back on & that frosty stare & continue the fight. You've overcome so many hurdles, tried so very hard & your dream is so close you can almost touch it. You've got an army of support & love behind you  & together we'll help you get through.

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - Oi missus, calm down!    Time to take things easier I think. By the way, have you seen the thread "DIY artificial insemination"   Now you know my ice cube tray is real   
Shazia - Hope you had a very  Lainey gets more & more gorgeous what a cutie.
Candy - Massive congratulations, hope you're recovering well   Fab new pic of your boys, you must be right up there on  Love to all.
Jo - Aaaahhh I've gone all gooey looking at your daughters, they are so beautiful   All that scrummyness & 3 times over. Sounds like you are doing a sterling job   well done you & good to hear that Owen is the very proud big brother.
Kelly - Great news on the egg share lady  how wonderful to know you've help someone else achieve their dream.
Morgan - I don't know you but have just read your post   Sorry to read your news & sending your FIL all the                              possible. Take care.

 to everyone else, I've only sneaked onto this thread   

Erica.xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Evening all,

Just thought I would pop in whilst I have a spare 5 mins.  I have had a bit of a down day today, i dont know whats the matter with me, im fed up of not being able to go anywhere, if cant even pop to the local shops because my pram wont fit through the door ways, I cant carry them i havent got enough arms why dont shops cater for 3 seater prams!  I live right by the taff trail which is a path/cycle path which runs along the taff river which would be a really nice walk for myself, the girls in their pram and Owen but to get onto the track you have to go through a cycle gate which guess what my pram doesnt fit through and its too heavy to lift over.  

  Nick goes back to work next week and im absolutely dreading it.  I dont know how im going to cope on my own.  Also i'm sick of waiting in for the midwives, mine was supposed to come at 10 on monday, didnt hear a thing, got a phone call on tuesday to say sorry they didnt call they were busy but rearranged for today at 10, im still waiting!!!  And to top it all off Owen has been naughty today, he decided to go into my bedroom and sprayed my favorite christian dior purfume all over his carpet, he also drew over his cars with a lip liner and then this evening he emptied a whole bottle of bubble bath (brand new, hadnt even been opened) down the sink

Anyway enough about me, before i burst into  again.  How is everyone else.  Seems to be pretty quiet at the moment,

Hi Erica, I like you sneaking,,,, 

Morgan, I havent attempted feeding two at once yet, how do you manage the winding?  

Sorry to cut short, Morgann is crying.  

Jo
x


PS new pic in "usual" place.


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Just popped onto say HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Candy for the safe arrival of little Lucas!!!


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Jo

Sorry you're feeling so pants.  It must be very hard to find any time to look after yourself.  It's bound to be scary that DP is going back to work.  Are you in touch with any other mums of multiples locally who can tell you what they do and what they can get into with a big buggy.

You're doing amazingly well and we're always here is you need a moan.  

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jo, you are doing so fab, its only natural for you to worry, god i am worrying about DH going back and I just have 1 !!!!! ..... can't even imagine how hard it is for you, like VIL says is there a local twins/trips club you can join ? could someone get in touch with the local paper to do an article on how you can't get into the path to walk and a campaign to get the gate changed ? ... i know its no short term measure, have you got much support locally ? anyfriends with little ones ? as was thinking you could ask on your local www.freecycle.org to see if anyone has a double pushchair and maybe if you could get to, they often come up on my local one and a friend was lucky enough to get one, maybe you could have a double each to do more stuff. 

/links

Where is it you live ?

Sorry owen has been playing up, you just can't watch all 4 can you 

Thanks to everyone for your lovely wishes, Lucas is doing great, hes a little angel in the day and a squeally starving marvin at night  been getting so little sleep, as to be expected ....but last night was a turning point as I have given up trying to put him back down into mosses basket and let him sleep with me, never did that with Jacob and swore i never would, but he just won't settle for more than 5minutes in basket, so going to get him more used to it in day, actually no he is getting more used to it as last night was testiment to that as he slept for 1.5hours in there, but the after nearly 2 hours of wake, nappies, feeding, settling, he just wouldn't go back to sleep in there, that i let him sleep with me and got a blisfull 3 1/2 hours, so well needed, hes alseep now, so having some quality time with Jacob, well have been, now catching up with you guys 

Jacob adores his bro, but can't leave him alone for a second as hes all over him  yesterday i said, oh sorry Lucas, accidently knocked him and Jacob goes "Lucas i kiss better" and kissed him, was so sweet.

DH worked yesterday which was good practice, ok i must dash, love to all C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw Jo, it must be so hard, its bound to frustrate you at times not having enough hands. before i read candys post i wondered whether a double buggy would fit through the cycle gate..if you get someone to lend/give you one(freecycle's a great idea, tho doubt if you've time to play about online,perhaps get a friend to help)  you could maybe carry one in a sling and push 2 

candy hope lucas starts to settle in his basket more..have you tried patting? if you've got his basket close enough you can be in bed with one arm out patting him, i learned patting in the USA, and it does seem to work,you can be quite firm with it, rhythmically across their side/back/tummy depending on how they're laying, almost as hard as a winding pat..might be worth  a try 

kj x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

Jo - you are doing so well, you are allowed down days, its all hormonal and of course you'll be worried about coping on your own. Is there a college near by that have childcare students, they can be really helpful. Have you seen the bottles with the straws in so that you can feed the girls all together, I think they are for when they are a bit older but I know have been useful for a couple of our mums.

We try to get our twins and triplets at work feeding 2 at a time, put them into bouncy chairs and sit inbetween them, it takes a bit of practice but gives you a bit of time inbetween.

Let me know if I can do anything.

Candy - how are you all doing? Just think of the HUGE birthday party weekends you'll be able to have in the future!!

We have had to cancel Myles having his tonsils out as there is a possibility that DH will need to go to theatre too   We are waiting to have an MRI scan which will let us know what sort of a bleed he had and if it needs surgery to prevent it happening again.

Trying not to cry all of the time  

Love to everyone else x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh oink what a worry, big big 

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Oink

I must have missed the news about your DP.  Poor, poor you - what a lot of worry.

What have they said about DP?  

Love VIL
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oink - what happened to dh? hugs to you

Jo - hugs to you too for having a rubbish day. ask your midwife or health visitor to apply to Surestart for you - you might get some help from a volunteer.  such a shame about your local walk and I agree with candy, but that's no help right now unless you have people with you.  definitely worth trying to get hold of a double pram and a sling like KJ suggested.  when the boys were born, I went for a walk round all the local shops with MIL to see which doors we could get the buggy through and which we coudn't.  it's a pain but you get used to not ever going into little shops unless you're with someone   
re. winding - you can scoop one up in each hand and then onto each shoulder to wind but it takes a bit of confidence(!) and is best done while you're sitting on a sofa!  multiples soon get used to being thrown around!    

Candy - love hearing about little lucas and J - sound so sweet together. hope you get a bit more sleep and that L gets used to his basket.

got to go - wwaiting to hear about FIL's surgery....
xx k


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morgan - sending     to FIL, hope all is ok 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Kim, yes patting and holding his arms till he goes to sleep, then within minutes of you thinking hes out cold he wakes up screeching... you then repeat, again and again and again and after a fewhours, inc the odd feed and nappy change, if anything like me you give up  that said hes been falling sleep in it fine today so can only get easier, think he just likes being close to his mummy hehe

Thanks Oink, talking about birthday party's did I tell you I made Jacobs, was fabulous although a bit of a burr now, didn't tell anyone about Lucas, so just walked in, it was ages b4 anyone clicked on and so funny when people started whispering 

Jo, i know everyone is different but the midwife I saw today wasn't so het up about winding, apparently we are the only country to wind, not sure if you agree Oink

Oink, i must have missed your previous post about DH to, hope all is ok x

Cx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

MRI scan is tomorrow now, just hanging around and waiting is driving us mad!!

DH isn't in the best of moods anyway as he is feeling better and is now bored, so is driving me insane.

I have cancelled the surgery for Myles' tonsils tomorrow, worst case scenario is that Myles is in theatre in the morning and DH in the afternoon, so we'll just have to wait for another appointment.

As for winding, a term baby is normally capable of winding by themselves but pre-term babies, need to be winded, they are a bit more delicate.

Keep up the good work Jo you are already a fully fledged octopus x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok candy, guess patting aint the trick, hows about swaddling? 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping to say hi to all and to say that I am reading but not up to posting at the moment


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

moomin, dont know whats wrong but you sound like you need a  hope you feel better soon,also hope all is ok with Megan 

kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

hug from me too Moomin   

Oink - wishing you and dh loads of luck for his MRI tomorrow - please let us know how it goes    
xx Kirsty


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooh lots of trouble in iui land i see    

Oink.. really hope DP is ok.. when will you know what's happening xx

Moomin honey.. so sorry to see you're feeling so down... we're here if you need us xx

Kim... pleased to see you're feeling a little stronger... i think you've been amazing to get this far ... weds in only a few days away now honey.. xxxx

Morgan.. what a worry about FIL.. hoping for good news for you too soon.xxx

Jo... i think any mother of triplets would be feeling like you.. the girls have given you such good advise re double buggy/surestart etc... get on the case and hopefully you'll feel more in control soon. xxx

Candy... naughty Lucas keeping you awake.. love the b/day party story... would love to have seen it!! xxx

Ok i get the message ... take it easy... had a lovely day today.. hairdressers this morning and a pedicure this afternoon... bliss getting my feet rubbed. 
I don't think i mentioned it on here but i was really unhappy with my midwife last week.. she was really cold and totally uninterested in me i felt (have posted on ask a midwife if you want all the details!!) Well i called up this week and asked to change her.. was really worried but with some reassurance from Oink ( ta honey   )
went ahead and iy was fine. they're going to change me, just waiting for them to call with the details.... Also managed to get myself booked on the NHS antenatal classes as well.. So a worthwhile call me thinks!!

Love to all esp those feeling down xxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hooray - they did the op (5 1/2 hours   ) and sounds like it all went well, which is fantastic, so thank you all for your good luck wishes and good vibes because they must have made a difference      

Starr - well done you!! sounds like you did the right thing so good on ya for being so assertive. and lovely pampered toes too!

Jo - just read my reply back and it sounds like I'm being a total Mrs fix-it   Didn't mean to - I can totally being remember being a complete blubbing wreck for the first 6 weeks and I ony had 2 babies, not 3 plus an older child.  take it easy on yourself - it's all still really new and you're bound to be feeling completely overwhelmed a lot of the time while you all get used to your new life.  

ok got to run AGAIN as my boys are STILL NOT ASLEEP     
xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

thanks for all your advice, had a much better day today, had to take kerys to the hospital to have the plaster on her legs changed she was such a star, she didnt even cry only 5 more weeks to go before she is plaster free but she then has to wear a brace for 3 months poor thing.

attempted asda today, me pushing three girls in pram nick holding owens hand HUGE  mistake, took over 2 hours to get 2 cards a birthday cake, milk and nappies. by the end of it people must have thought i was so rude because i was just ignoring them when they were looking at the babies but i had just had enough there are only so many times you can answer "triplets"?, "poor you"  "how are you coping"? "3 girls, oh my god wait until they are teenagers" "ivf babies?" etc etc.  I know they mean well but they must think its the first time i have been asked LOL.  

whoops have to go morgann is off again, i swear she is going to be the trouble maker when she is older!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

I can't sleep but more about that later  

Jo - you sound like you are doing a great job, I reckon it would be alot less hassle to get your groceries delivered though    People mean well but you haven't got all day!

Morgan - glad to hear that FIL op is over & done with and all went well - I hope the boys are fast asleep by now!

Starr - sounds like you had a lovely pampering day, good girl!  Glad you are getting to change your midwife - no good having one you don't like.

Oink - so sorry to hear about your DH, I hope everything is OK & let us know how he gets on   

Moomin - hope you are OK? x 

Candy - fab story about the party - what a shock people must have had!  Any more piccies of your boys for us?

KJ - hope you are OK x

OK sorry but now an off-load from me - it will sound like a moan & I'm sorry but I have nowhere else to vent any of this & it is really getting me down.  

I have started another course of IUI this month & went on Wed for my 10 day scan to monitor the cycle to be told that there are no dominant follicles as I now apparently have PCOS   .  I was totally unaware of this, although it does explain the horribly heavy periods I have had since I had Agatha.  I did ask the doctor about them ages ago but he said it was perfectly normal for them to be heavier after having a child.

Anyway, I have to go back tomorrow to see if there is any sign of a dominant follicle & then if not again on Monday.  At this point if there is no joy this cycle will be abandoned.  I was so shocked and I feel so upset that this is going to mean I have no chance at all of having another child.  I know I shouldn't be saying this on here with so many people not even having one, but I am so desperate for another baby.  On top of unexplained fertility I am worried the combination of the two things will mean the end of any chances.  I posted about this on the PCOS section, but noone has replied and I just don;t know enough about it to know what will happen next - the clinic said we would do another cycle with drugs, I guess to stimulate ovulation, but does it affect the quality of my eggs?  I also understand that the risk of miscarriage is much greater with PCOS.

I have all this going round in my head, I know I need to ask them all of this tomorrow, but I though I might sleep better if I off-loaded it on here.

Sorry girls, I have no right to moan when I have such a precious little girl asleep upstairs.

Minkey x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Minkey

Poor you - they should have explained it to you much better.

I have PCOS too.  When I first went for a scan I said "I've got PCOS" and the doc looked at my ovaries and said "Your certainly have"!!!  Cheeky b*gger.

They put me on a drug for a few weeks before TTC (can't remember what it was but I can find out if you need to know) and I lost a bit of weight before TTC too.  My periods had been erratic but losing just a stone brought them back into line.  My firend with PCOS had the same experience.

Something like one in 10 women has PCO and most don't know it and conceive without problems.  Appartently Posh Spice has it too and she seems to produce thousands of kids.

I'm not trying to minimise it but I don't think you should write off more kids just yet...  

Love VIL
xxx

PS - KJ - thinking of you.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

minkey dont apologise about moaning, everyone has the right to whether they have a child or not, your  frustration and pain is no less because you have Agatha already. 
so sorry this cycle has run into difficulties..i dont really know what to advise, except dont think about the worst case scenarios just yet (i'm a fine one to talk ) i'm sure there are peeps on here with PCOS that have done IUI, maybe pop onto the ttc girls and ask if any of them have PCOS? Maybe the drugs would help, if i remember rightly you did  a natural cycle before when you had Agatha, so perhaps the drugs sound a bit scary, but  honestly hand on heart they arent too bad, i didnt enjoy the injections one bit, but i didnt really have side effects.
dont't give up yet, you are far from having to give up on no.2, although i guess it feels overwhelming right now. perhaps ask a few more questions on fri about PCOS and what you might be able to do in the way of diet? also i think there are actually 2 conditions PCO and PCO Syndrome, maybe ask to clarify which you have...
rambled a bit sorry, hope you slept ok 

starr - yay at getting anew midwife and glad to hear you're being pampered

Jo - i guess you're going to have to develop a strategy to deal with your public appearances, i forgot about Kerys's Talipes, sounds like she's getting on with it like a trooper

hows Bertie VIL 

morgan - great news about FIL  naughty boys not going to sleep! is one of them still stripping off their pj's?

kj x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I have PCOS too, it can alter the dose of the the drugs that they prescribe for your treatment but that is up to the clinic to monitor rather than for you to worry about.

If you look up PCOS on the internet you will scare yourself silly, everyone has different levels of it and as VIL says some people don't even know that they have it at all.

Keep smilinig hun, you'll be fine  

Jo - how good of you to even attempt the shops, I do think Minkey is right though, to have the shopping delivered sounds an excellent idea.

Morgan - I'm glad that the op went ahead.

Starr - good for you hun, you have done the right thing

Moomin - you know where I am  

Candy - how are you getting on, you must be so proud of your boys

KJ - 

we are still waiting for the MRI scan appointment, we should get a phone call today. I am really scared that it will mean surgery but can't think about it too much otherwise I'll totally lose the plot.

I amazes me how Myles can lift our spirits, just when we are feeling really low last night he got stuck at the side of his little tykes house and shouted 'help' and he sounded just like penelope pitstop, it was so funny.

I will let you all know how everything goes.

Lots of love

Oink

X


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks so much for all your words of support.  VIL - you are absolute right they really gave me no explanation of what it all meant, but I went today and the results are much better - it appears that I am ovulating this month & the PCO often makes it much later as it hinders it, so there was a dominant follie there today.  It isn't big enough at the moment, so we still might have an abandoned cycle, but hopefully not.  I think I read up on the internet & scared myself (Oink - you are so right   ).

I feel much better today - so sorry about that wobble!

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

I have so much to catch up on

Oink I hope DP is ok? it sound serious what is the matter with him?
how cute of myles to lift your spirits

Jo, You are doing amazingly well its early days so don't be so hard with on yourself.
I remeber walking off in the supermarket and leaving the twins with my mum and a crowed of people becasue I could bare the endless questions I just wanted to get my shopping!
Still get stopped sometimes now most of the time I enjoy it as its not everytime now but if I am having a bad day I can come acros rude I think, especially when they ask if Ryan is a girl 

Candy, Jacob sounds such a sweetie. how funny you surprising everyone at his party 

Morgan gald FIL is doing well

KJ wednesday is nearly here well done you for hang in there  

Callum has is first tooth I am so proud  

better go Callum as some how managed to get behind the tv  

Donna xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow I must catch up.

First of all Jo you are doing a FANBLUMMINTASTIC job hunny.I struggle with two so I can only begin to imagine what its like.As for the shopping trip I hear you !!! I went on my first little shopping trip in the car witout Michael yesterday and it took 2 and a half hours,I think 10 mins of it was actual shopping the rest was annoying people and dealing with getting the babies in and out of the car and then trying to find a twins trolley that pushes.    I complained at Asda cos they trollies were pants and they now have brand new twin trollies,I wonder if you wrote a letter to your local store manager they might be able to request a triplet trolley cos they have them at my Asda. Deffo speak to your health visitor about getting help through surestart as candy said,you could do with a little help in the day,I have started to think about it. you will be fine on your own,it takes time but you do it,my family call me super mum at the mo cos they dont know how I do it,then I tell them about you and they say you deserve a medal. I had to show my sis the pic of your 3 gorgeous girlies the other day,she said why couldnt mine have been 3  

Moomin-I m gonna text you hun,you have me worried now,is it work   

Kj-not long till weds chuck,we are counting down with you  

Oink-aww hun you have so much to cope with right now,sending you huge hugs 

Minkey- cant imagine how you felt when you got that news.I really hope that by your next scan you have that all important lead follie. hope someone on the pcos thread can help you son  wish I could help more,here is a follie dance just for you babe

                            ​
Loads of love and hugs to all you lovlies,catch you soon

Kelly

ps candy-I would deffo try swaddling as kj said,its the only thing tht worked for my two,they have grown out of it now though so I would try it quick  I used to swaddle them then cuddle them for five mins and they were out like a light

Kelly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

JO,

There is also a scheme called homestart, not sure if you have one in your area but they provide help for single parent, parent with poorly children and parents of multiples 
think the website is www.homestart.co.uk or maybe .com  

Worth a look

Donna xx

/links


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

www.home-start.org.uk

/links


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for your words of encouragement.  Will definitely look up home start.

Minkey -  I have PCOS, i have had it most of my adult life and I have it quite badly.  I dont ovulate at all on my own, I have really nasty side effects from it.    I conceived Owen by taking clomid but when I wanted another one the clomid failed to work so we progressed to IUI.  I was taking Metformin which is a diabetic drug but apparently it helps ladies with PCOS.  I then started my first cycle and I didnt respond well to the drugs, they upped them and eventually after about 20 days of injecting I had a dominant follicle.  I had a BFP but unfortunately had a M/C at 10 weeks.  We then had another cycle, I had a higher dose of the drugs right from the start and had three large follicles ready for basting at around day 12 of my cycle.  The next thing I know I have a BFP and now I have triplets.  Please dont let PCOS worry you too much, it does hinder conception but there are soooooo many people I know who have it and have gone on to have healthy pregnancies.  There is a good website, I cant remember the whole name of it but its something like www.verity.co.uk or google verity.  I never thought I would have one child when I was first diagnoised and now look at me, I have 4...   Hope this helps  If you ever want to talk about it feel free Im an expert! (not literally but I know exactly what you are going through).

I will try and pop back later for more personals, my dinner is ready and i have to take advantage whilst the girls are sleeping.

Jo
x

/links


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies


Really sorry that I haven't had a chance to look back on what's going on.  I promise to do so later.  I just wanted to come and update you all on what's happening here.

Abi and I have both been poorly which culminated in Abi being in hospital all day yesterday for tests.  They thought she had a chest infection but were reluctant to x-ray her.  After sitting for hours, they decided to and the x-ray was clear fortunately.  They've said she has a very bad case of tonsillitus and a virus poor love.  Finally got her home and have to keep a close eye for 48 hours.  It's been a very long day today trying to keep her calm and settled whilst feeling so bad myself, but I think we're on the road to recovery now!

On a better front, we met NL earlier in the week and have seen the totally utterly gorgeous and scrumptious Grace!!!  NL looks fantastic - a very definite yummy mummy!  Everything seems to be going well.  The water birth was calm and by the sound of it a fantastic experience - after her waters broke in a restaurant, NL went on to eat her dessert before making a move home to collect her things - Grace came along very quickly afterwards by the sound of it!!  As I said, Grace is gorgeous - you forget how teeny they were!  She slept the whole time we were together though, which was quite good, given that Abi and I were under the weather and frightened about passing germs.  

NL said to say hello to everyone.  She can't even read the site now, as the laptop is broken - I think Thomas dropped it, but I could be wrong given the last couple of days!!  She sends her love and when I see her again in a few weeks, I'll update her with all of the news!

Love Billie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So much to catch up on, in such a short time, will try and do it tommorow morning when I get up with Jacob xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

I hope everyone is well & had a good weekend, it was great to get some nice weather for a change, we managed to get out in the garden both days & it looks neater for it.

We had a failed attempt at potty training on Saturday - OMG how stressful!  I had been dreading doing it, but all her friends are trained so I thought we should give it ago.  I didn't think she was ready but wanted to understand how not ready really if that makes sense?!  Anyway, she loved putting pants on but would not sit on the potty or the loo, she just totally refused & kept saying "no no much" which in our language is no thank you very much!  Well I can't force her to sit on there can I - so after a few accidents we gave up.  She is obviously just not ready yet so we will leave for a couple of months.  Glad to have her back in nappies by lunchtime I can tell you   

Billie - glad to hear that NL is getting on good, did you manage to get any photos you can post?  I hope Abi is feeling abit better.

Jo - thanks very much for all that info, it is very useful, I will come back to you if I have any further questions, hope that is OK!  Things seem to be looking better now for this cycle & I may well ovulate after all - I have to go back in later today.

Kelly - thank you so much for my follie dance - I think it worked!!! Am going in later to see for sure.

Candy - swaddling really tightly worked here too for the first few weeks until Agatha went into a grobag at about 10 weeks I think.  Let us know how you are getting on, Lucas sounds scrummy x

Love to everyone else.

Minkey x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello,

Just a quickie from me as I'm really busy at work.

Candy - Just wanted to say Lola wouldn't settle in her Moses basket either and woke up every time I transferred her. I found that it was because she noticed the temperature difference when she wasn't cuddled in to me. She didn't like to be swaddled but I found that if I wrapped her in her shawl for the last bit of her feed she took my warmth with her when I put her into her moses basket and didn't wake up.

KJ - Sending you loads of luck for Wednesday     . I'll be thinking about you.

Jo - Do you have any other triplet Mums you can talk to for tips?

Big   to everyone else.

D x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

KJ - I might not be able to log on tomorrow so I wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for Wednesday.  Let's hope the law isn't an ass and that the right decision is made.

You're surely due some good luck now.    

Love VIL
xxx

PS - Oink - hope it's all going okay with DP.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ -             

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

just popped on to say KJ and Oink, thinking of you both      

Fantastic news about NL - dying to see pics
xxx Kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks darlings 
am TRYING not to think too  much about tomoz cos last time was such a let-down when there wasnt an answer, i just dont want to get my hopes up again. the hearing is at 9.30 so hope to know by lunchtime, think we are going to meet the sw's to discuss whatever the outcome is

Minkey - whats the latest on your IUI?

Oink, thinking of you, hoping everything is ok 

Moomin - hope your ok too 

Billie - hope Abi and you are all better now 

Jo - how are your gorgeous 3..any luck with getting some extra help? hope Owen is behaving nicely again 

Candy - more pics more pics..love L's little outfit

Kelly - more pics of your 2 aswell..you sound so happy with everything in your posts 

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - basting is tomorrow for me x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh minkey - lets hope its a lucky day for both of us


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

hi all!
Wow so much news to catch up on, hope i read all this correctly! Sorry if I've missed anything, lots of people with lots of news eh?!

Jo - you are doing a fab job hun, don't know how you do it. keep   and keep  .

Candy - hope all is good with you all! Swaddling advice sounds top, we had to swaddle (bottom only as escapee arms!) for about 2-3months ish. it really helped.

Oink - Loads of love to you all, how are things? Any sign of that MRI? Do hope you are all OK.    

Minkey - I too have PCOS (had DH's male factor to deal with too!) so I had Clomid & IUI, the clinic should monitor your hormone levels to ascertain which drugs you would need should you go that route. Several PCOS girls get pg without the drugs hun so     for that basting!! lots of   for you guys too then  . Good luck my lovely!

KJ - how are things? Hope that you are in the know very soon.

Billie - oh hun, how are you both? So sorry to hear how poorly you have all been and what a worry for you with Abi. Much love to you and get well soon.
Fab news about NL & Grace, bet she's a stunner! Love to NL.

Doods - How are you? good to hear from you. Life ok? You all good now?

Moomin -   love to you. You know where we are. 

Kelly - How are you? Wow your shopping trips - take my hat off to you hun. 

Starr - Good on ya! Are you with new MW now? How are you doing?

Morgan - how is FIL, after the op? Is he recovering well?

Love to all babies & bumps and mummies.

We have a fourth tooth - bashing them out now! Possibly a fifth but not got hand into mouth yet this morn! Pretty unsettled with the pain so sleep is a tad interesting for her along with the spin around the bed! V Frustrated as cannot crawl and can only go backwards so gets stuck at end of bed - bless! Lots of tears of frustration. But has managed to take a few steps while holding onto hands, feel very proud!

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - Thank you


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

keemjay said:


> ooh minkey - lets hope its a lucky day for both of us


Yes - Lets hope luck is with us tomorrow xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

OOoh good luck to you too then, Minkey


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck to KJ and Minkey for tomorrow xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so I a sitting here with all my lights on cos we are hving a very bad thunderstorm. Only got myself to blame really cos I just hung 2 loads of washing out   always happens 

Sorry this is quick-thinking of every singlw one of you lovlies

Kj-been thinking so much about you hun.Cant tell you how painfull it is keeping everything crossed  but its well worth it.I really hope you get a little sleep tonight and that your not messed around tomorrow,it *WILL* be so nice to log on to your good news tomorrow hun. we are all here for you 

                        

​
Minkey-tonnes of love and luck to you hun for your basting tomorrow.Hope it all goes smoothly,we are all here to get you through that dreaded 2ww hun,remember that 

                         ​
Got to dash off now

Love to all

Kelly

ps does anyone know whats wrong with my ticker for ther twins ?? they were 2 months on monday but it doesnt say that,I have deffo put the info in right.am I just having a blonde moment


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kelly - sorry if I worried you .... thanks for the text ...... hope you got mine back

Oinks - Thanks Hun appreciate it

KJ - good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you

sorry for the lack of personals, thanks to everyone for their thoughts it is appreciated.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry this is quick !!


I have done a montage if you wanna check it out click the link at the bottom of my post   

Kelly x

ps-moomin-i never got your text,how strange,hope your ok??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kelly - have sent the text again to you


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Awww Kelly thats really lovely made me


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kelly - montage is lovely - so sweet x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello...

Just another quickie as life seems to be busier than ever at the mo.. got something planned every weekend till nearly bubs is due!!

Kj... got it all crossed for you tommorow... please let there be an end to this madness and let it be the *right* end!! Please txt me as i'mm be at work with no 'puter till after 6!! Sending you both lots of love,    and   

Minkey.. ooh basting tommorow good luck you too girlie!!

Moom.. hope you're feeling better honey xxx

Oink.. how's dh??

Charlie.. Wow go Iduna on the teeth front!!

Candy love Lucas' latest piccie.. such a cutie xxx

Still not quite managed to sort the midwife prob... called again today as had no reply.. the midwife on the phone didn't seem to know i'd called before and apparantely i need to speak to the team leader m/w who is on hols till next weds!! Will try again then!!

Love to all

S xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kelly  just watched your montage... it's soo lovely xxx

ps love Lilly's  pink flowery number xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a quickie,

Minkey and KJ, wishing all the luck in the world for tomorrow will be thinking of you both.

Kelly - Your montage is fantastic, Lilly and Harry are so cute, Harry definitely looks like Oli.  You must be so proud.

Hi to everyone else.

HV came today and I asked about getting some support because Im totally shattered, I looked at the home start site and they do have places based in Cardiff but not in my area, anyway I asked the HV and she just suggested I get someone from my family to come and say a night so I can have a night off!!  Also had a letter this morning telling me that we are not entitled to Sure Start Maternity Grant because im not on any benefits, I cant believe it, I dont know why I ever bothered working, we would be much better off if we didnt.  Crazy Country that we live in.  Sorry about rant, im so annoyed what ever I try its like hitting my head against a brick wall.  Im going through 3 tins of milk a week and they are only on 3oz each at the moment and 140 nappies a week, im totally skint.......

On a brighter note the girls were weighed today, Morgann is now 6lb 8oz, Sian is 6lb 5oz and Kerys is 5lb 8oz.  They are all doing really really well.

Jo
x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Kelly you inspired me, here is my montage.

http://www.onetruemedia.com/my_shared?z=1c2831e4290397c1236bf3&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url

/links


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nick, can't believe you are not entitled can you appeal ? do you get tax credits ? as i know they pay out more when under 1, i think you have to have a maximum earning of 68k to get something .... what a crap suggestion from health visitor !

Kim thinking of you this morning and praying with all my heart for the bestist news

Minkey, wow time has flown, good luck with the basting, fingers crossed that this 2ww is the one Cx

Kelly love the montage, brings tears for sure, not had chance to look at yours yet nick but i will


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Jo/Kelly - I totally just blubbed into my cornflakes whilst watching your montages. Your babies are beautiful  

I pop in now and again to hear how they're all doing and it was lovely to actually see them this morning. 

Jo - So sorry you're not getting any support at the moment. Your HV sounds like a bit of a chocolate teapot! I'm sure we can find someone/organisation that offers assistance to Mums of Multiples. I shall definitely have a hunt around for you when I get 5 minutes


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ - Best of luck today hun hope its good news    

Montages are just lovely , what a great Idea

Donna xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

KJ - thinking of you and hoping for the best news    hope they don't mess you about again,today has to be a good day for you both .

Jo - your montage is beautiful,to be continued!! There must be some help you can get,we get tax credits,not much about £40 a month but it helps.

Next time I'm in Cardiff we must meet up ok!

Thinking of Kim and sending lots of


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Struthie - Would love to meet up, as I live so far away I miss the meets so would be nice to actually put a face to a name.  I get tax credits but apparently you have to be on a higher level to get the Sure Start Maternity Grant.  As im on maternity leave im classed as working so my wage gets taken into account.  Once I finish maternity leave in December (i think) I would qualify but you can only apply for the grant up until the babies are 3 months old so I will miss out.

KJ - Cant stop thinking of you, hope all is going well.

Minkey - What time is your basting, keeping everything crossed for you.

Annie - HV is usually really good but she was hopeless yesterday.  Perhaps if I start crying and say i think im getting PND maybe someone will help me then!!!  Im not asking for much, just perhaps one morning a week or something so I can go to the shops on my own or get a few extra hours sleep.

Seems my montage has made everyone cry!  Whoops - I blame Kelly, she inspired me.  

I will pop back on later to hopefully get the news from KJ.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Jo, there msut be some help you can get they cant expect you to cope with triplets alone  have you tried contacting your local college? sometimes they have students that are training childcare that can come out and hlp you as part of there training? I did that when I was training.
Your babies are doing really well so you must be a fantastic mum  

KJ still thinking of you and DH

I am trying to do my own montage now, thanks for the idea Kelly and Jo
My scanner wont work though so getting a bit stressed 

Ryan is really crwling around now and trying to pull himself up  someone needs to tell this boy he is 8 months old

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ooh , Jo - I'm only down the M4 in Swindon. Send the girls to me - I'd love it!!!!!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Its a deal then,I love Cardiff as I said before dh's Uncle runs a hotel there so we get to stay for free!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Think i'm gonna wear the this thread out  

Kepp looking for KJ news 

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all
am sorry to say i dont have any good news
Its all terribly legal and technical but in a nut shell the judge does not think that our agency acted appropriately in the way they dealt with littlies case. he wants things to be investigated at a 3 day hearing 'sometime in Sept' and the other woman may also get her demands met then, which would mean prob even further delays while applications are put in etc.. 
we are pulling out now, the whole thing is a complete joke and our agency have clearly let us down very badly. None of this is in the 'Best interests of the child' PAH thats just a popular buzzword that means $hit at the end of the day
Our SW is coming over in a min to discuss things in more depth
Littlie just wasnt meant to be ours but its so devastating to let her go when her little clothes are here waiting and her cot sitting ready
life must go on but i dont think i've ever felt so close to my heart breaking
thanks to you all for your unending support 

love kj and dh xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ- I just don't know what to say


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

KJ - I'm speechless hun.  
Totally totally devastating for you both, big big     & massive   smackers to you both. You sound so brave still and I have so much admiration for you 
I understand some of the emotions you must be feeling from our experience this time two years ago (heartbroken is a very fitting word - I get ya) but I totally understand that this is very different and I am not in your situ at all. I wish I could wave a wand to make it all happen for you but sadly I cannot   . 
I do hope littlie is well looked after and the correct conclusion for her is met. Poor poppet.
I hope one day your dreams are answered and you become the marvellous parents you so deserve to be.

Keep that positive   vibe my love as the sun is always shining    

All my love   Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

KJ honey I am so sorry   .

How on earth can they do that to you and that little sweetheart. It doesn't seem like they have anyones best interests at heart except their own. No one wants to make a decision.

I can understand that your heart is breaking and you don't want to go through this any more but please speak to your SW before you decide to throw in the towel. You have been through so much and are so close.



D x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

KJ

That is so, so awful.  I can't believe that this is happening to you - it is so very unfair.

I don't know what else to say except that it's horrible and you and Littlie deserved so much better.



Love to you and DP

VIL
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Kim I have nothing to add apart from I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj

I am just lost for words sweetie.I cant believe how out of control this has gone and how incompetent all these so called proffesionals are   I cant even begin to imagine how your both feling right now especially to have to make that awful decision to save yourself any further heartache.

I can only hope that you both find the strength to pull each other through this.Its been really upsetting to follow you through this journey and I can only hope that soon the right match comes easily your way.

Thinking of you loads hun    

Kelly

ps I was going to post to all you other lovlies today but i feel too bad after kj's news. will be back soon though

Jo-gonna pm you hun


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh KJ - life is so unfair, how can they do this to you & that little girl, I can not see how this is in her best interests.  I am so so sorry I can not imagine how you must be feeling right now.

Huge hugs & lots of love,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and DH, lost for words Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kim... this is such a nightmare and you've been so strong. My heart is in pieces for you both, it's so unfair and i can't see who's interests have been protected or looked after here...

I've no words of wisdom for you, just loads of love.

Lots of love always xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

So very sorry to read your news KJ   
Words seem inadequate so I'll just send you both lots of love  & hope that your amazing strength continues       
Thinking of you both very much.

Erica.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Been thinking about you all day, KJ, and am so shocked to read this. I just don't know what to say except I'm thinking of you and sending you love and strength to cope with this.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

As usual i am at a loss for words that actually mean what i am feeling   

KJ & DH - I cant even begin to imagine what you are going thru - Devastated doesnt even come close 

I too cant see how anyone's best interests have been met in any of this 

Sending all my love as always Honey 
xxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

KJ, Im so very sorry to read your news, Im lost for words, sending you loads of hugs.

Jo
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

KJ and DH, I am so so sorry, I have sent you an IM

lots and lots of love

Oink x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh NO, NO, NO!!! How can they do this to you all? 

I'm SO sorry for you both (and littlie), no wonder you are heartbroken, hun.  I can totally understand you pulling out at this stage - but it must have been heart-wrenching to come to that decision. 

I seriously think some heads should roll - the incompetence that has been shown in this case shouldn't be allowed to happen again. ...Somebody screwed up big time!   

Thinking of you both...
Love and  Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks lovelies 
as awful as it is having made our decision it is easier now we know and aren't hanging in limbo any longer. the last 2 months have been torture. we know we have made the right decision and our discussions with our sw yesterday confirmed it..poor littlie is destined to stay put for quite long time yet...frankly unbelievable since she was taken into care at birth. 
we're hoping to get away for a break if dh can wangle some time off work and then i will have to set about finding a job or trying to worm my way back into my old one 
I dont think i can bear to post on this thread anymore, this is a place to celebrate all your little people, and its been sidetracked somewhat by my miserable story, but i will of course be keeping an eye on you all and one day i will be back 

lots of love to you all   
kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ,

is this really it for you now then? could you not try another agency? I can't believe this is the end for you and DH.
You are such a wonderful person and deserve so mcuh to be parents

This thread is IUI *FRIENDS*, bumps and babes and I am sure I speak for everyone in that your are always welcome here

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well its the end for now, we have to get over this bit before looking forward, we cant change agencies becasue they assessed us and we cant start over again... but we will be asking them to help support us finding a child from a different area when we are ready to put oursleves at the mercy of this ridiculous system again

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I am glad it is only the end for now.
never say never you will be a mummy


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kim honey.... can understand why you need to put some space from the bubbs talk for a while....  

I'm really glad that you've not thrown the towel in completely... SS need to put you both as a priority after the shocking way they've treated you. If you need help looking for a hol give me a call..

You WILL be a family honey... your little one is waiting for you to find each other.

Sendng you loads of love as always

Me xxxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

KJ - I haven't been on this tread for nearly 3 weeks and haven't read any of the posts since then but have read the few posts on this page and got the general gist and I just want to say how very sorry I am. Take care of yourself and hope it's not too long before you are back to say hello. Love N.Lass X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello, hello, hello! I'm back. As you can see from above I haven't been on the thread for at least 3 weeks and as yet haven't read any of the posts since then. As you know I was able to read the thread from home but had to come to the library to post...but since our laptop got dropped I haven't even been able to read the thread! Everytime I have been to the library all the computers have been in use and I guess it's only going to get worse over the summer holidays. I know Billie said there had been a lot of congratulations so thank you for them and hopefully sooner rather than later I'll get to read through all the pages I've missed!
I'm not sure what you know so sorry if I'm repeating things. Grace was born 1st July at 01.50 and weighed 7lb3.5oz. I had a water birth...which wasn't planned but amazing. It was very special being the first person to hold her and tell DH she was a girl! I was v lucky with the birth. Out for a meal when waters broke but decided I could wait until I'd had pudding and coffee before going to hospital. She is a spitting image of Thomas as a baby and a fab feeder and sleeper, going 3-4hours between feeds. Thomas is loving being a big brother and is fab with her. He loves choosing her clothes each day and the other day completely out of the blue told her she was "as pretty as a butterfly!". It's been quite tear jerking at times to watch them together. DH didn't get paternity leave which has been sad but luckily as he's a teacher we've got 6 weeks together which will be great. 
I'm really hoping that we get the internet sorted at home as I've missed keeping in touch with you and hearing all of your news. I won't be able to go back and read posts today but will hopefully soon as apart from knowing about the arrival of Jacob's brother I know nothing!! 
Grace and I met Billie and Abi the other day which was lovely. It was great to see them and they still came to see us despite not feeling great....Grace slept the whole time which was great for me, but meant Billie didn't get to have a cuddle, but hopefully we'll meet again soon. 
Love to you all, N. Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - I know you will be back here soon - you truly deserve to be and WILL be a Mummy one day soon.  

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - So sorry to read your news sending you and DH loads of love and hugs

Sending loads of love and hugs to you all, sorry but not really up to posting much at the moment


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

KJ - Totally understand your thoughts to leave here for now but you're welcome anytime and especially when you get matched to your fab littlie in the future (near future i hope or SS need more and more    than they currently deserve). Take care hun. It will happen - keep  .

Moomin - Love and   to you hun. Keep strong.

NL - great to hear from you! Fab birth! Can't wait to see a piccie. How are you all doing? Wow has DH broken for hols now? Cool to have 6wks as a family. Enjoy!

Jo - Hope you are Ok hun.

Oink - any news?

VIL - how is Bertie now? 

Morgan - How is your FIL?

Love to you all.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Moomin - I have no idea what is wrong but you sound so sad so    

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

NL - fab to hear from you!  We want a piccie of little Grace!  You sound like you are doing well with two - Thomas sounds so lovely to his little sister, how sweet.  I bet you are really looking forward to having your DH off on hols to give you a hand.

Love Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - did basting go well? Good luck on the 2ww hun. Keep     and lots of     to you.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Utterly shocked and addened by kims news   , praying that Minkey can help lift the spirit again, with some good news Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Charlie & Candy - it went fine but I don't feel too positive to be honest!  x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't worry we will be positive for you as thats a self protection mechanism xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Would it be ok if I joined in with you all now? Not that I seem to get much time to post.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Bunbun,

Yes absolutely - welcome to the thread, how lovely to have you here. Are you allowed to give us any details about your little one?  How are you all getting along?

Minkey x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I am so disappointed for you KJ   I can only imagine how devastated you must be feeling. You have shown such strength and dignity throughout this ordeal. I know it must have been so tough to make that decision to pull out. I hope that after a well deserved break and some time to mend your hearts you will start again and become the wonderful parents we all know you will be. I feel so sad that Littlie won't have you and DH for her mummy and daddy   

Thinking of you both and sending you lots of love  
Murtle
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

just a quick one, as I am losing the 'you will go to sleep' battle at the mo!!! Little darling! 

DH has been given the all clear, no bleed, no aneurysm, no nothing!! Well, probably a bit of a brain but thats about it!!

So life can go back to being as normal as it was before all of this started, nearly 3 wks ago!!!

He still has a bit of a headache, but has some tablets to take for it, so he can still be a bit grumpy but we'll get through that bit, I'm sure.

Love and hugs to everyone

Myles is now knocking on his bedroom window shouting 'hello Ruby' to the little dog next door!! Bless!!

By all

XX


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Oink - I was just thinking about you.  I'm so glad it's all looking good.  Phew.

BunBun - Welcome and congratulations on your little boy arriving with you.

Got to dash.  Love to all.

VIL
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ and DH am so so sad for you    

Take all the time you need although hope you will be back here very soon.

Lots of love

Shazia xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning  afternoon all

What pants weather  meant to be going to my sil's housewarming/bbq today and really cant be arsed 

Oink-great news about dh  hope miles is catching some zzzz's and giving you a rest 

BunBun-welcome to the thread hun 

Kj-still thinking of you hun 

Starr-was it you that mentined Lilly's pink dress?? shall I save it for you cos she has grown out ofit  

Candy-hows that gorgeous baby of yours Is J being good?? we need more pics

Right gonna go and get dressed(yup still in pj's)

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Must just tell you:

I went to see Harry Potter at the cinema on Friday.  I have never been to the cinema on my own before but as I was child-free I thought sod it & booked a ticket for the 9.30am showing thinking it would be full of children & no one would notice me there on my own - I was the only one in the cinema!    So I sat through the whole thing all by myself!  It was so funny, I kept hearing noises & thinking people were creeping around but it was just the surround sound     

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

That is funny Minkey, can't believe it was empty, hope the 2ww is going ok, keeping everything crossed       

KJ hope you are bearing up this weekend, must be so hard   fully understand you not wnating to post here, but we are all thinking of you x

Kelly, any news on you guys ? 

Oink so glad to hera DH's news

NL, I too went in the birthing pool, but they over heated us both was 40 degrees, so we had to get out, which I have to say was a huge shock, as didn't realise how much the water was helpingwith pain and getting out, i thought I was about to drop there and then !

Sorry not read back any further C x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Candy - how is Lucus doing? how is it being a mummy of 2 has it sunk in yet?

KJ - still thinking of you I hope you and DH manage to have a holiday

Boys are keeping me very busy, they are both crawling around, fighting with each other and generally being cheeky monkeys but it s all good fun 

Kelly how are your 3 doing?

Donna xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me dears

Well its the first day of the 6 weeks and I still have a full head of hair    Actually I have managed to get quite alot done today.lots of cleaning and clearing up,theres baby stuff everywhere  

Bought a kick gym off Ebay and went to collect it yesterday,Lilly loves it,she was lying under it smiling and cooing,bless her,Harry just fell aleep   lazy boy

Got them weighed today   Harry is one ounce off 10lb's  Lilly is 9lb 6oz,cant believe how quick they are growing.

Hows everyone doing?

Candy-hows your two beautiful boys doing? is it easier second time round??

Moomin-you ok hun ?? 

Minkey- had to laugh about you in the pictures  was it good ?? keeping all crossed still    

Jo-how are you doing chuck??

Charlie-hows Iduna h pe she is being good for you 

Donna-hows the crawling do they go off in different directions or follow each other??

Forgot to say Harry has an appointment in August for a hip scan cos he was breech.He also might have to have an op   cos he only has one testicle where its meant to be,the other one is high up in  funny place,just waiying for an apointment for that with the surgical peads team so I am nervous about that.

Got my nieces tomorrow as well as my two but they are fab with the babies so I might get some more stuff on ebay.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

minkey completely forgot about your  IUI  sending lots of      for your 2ww, hope you're not tearing your hair out already

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

just popping in to say good luck to Minkey -        

still not up to posting       but hope to be back soon


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

keemjay said:


> minkey completely forgot about your IUI  sending lots of      for your 2ww, hope you're not tearing your hair out already
> 
> kj x


Thanks, you have enough going on yourself without having to remember about me hun xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

moomin05 said:


> just popping in to say good luck to Minkey -
> 
> still not up to posting     but hope to be back soon


Thanks Moomin - huge hugs to you


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ I am so sad for you, I was completely expecting good news on my return from hol and was thinking about you on Weds. How shocked was I and I am so sorry for you both. I can understand you needing a break form it all but I know things will work out for you in the long term and that you will be back here soon. xx The whole system is just so mixed up its untrue.

A friend of mine is going through a  situation trying to get custody of her neice and nephew after her sister was killed in a car crash. She already has a son ans is a special needs teacher, she frequently looked after her sisters kids but the over riding problem is due to the fact that she didnt immediateley take the children as she was just too distressed. This has been going on for nearly 2 years. 

Minkey sending loads of good vibes your way. So hope its good news

Moomin you know where we all are if you need to talk, really hope what ever is troubling you sorts itself out soon.

Jo sorry to hear you are finding things tough but hoping that some of the suggestions are helping. You really are doing soo well. A friend of mine has just had her second baby and managed to get a french student who is just lovely and free!!!! Wish I lived nearer as I would love to take them all off your hands for a cuddle. 

Candy how are your two little boys doing?

NL Congratulations look forward to seeing the photos of Grace

Bun bun welcome, look forward to hearing about your new little one

Kelly tried to look at your montage but it stopped at the 4d scan. Will give it another go though

Oink so glad to hear dh is ok what a relief.

Well we had a fab hol and Olivia is starting to take her first steps.They both spent all week in the water and Tom had a swimming lesson today and swam a width on his own. I was so shocked and very proud.

Anyone got top tips for entertaining kids in this rotten weather?


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

KJ-am at a complete loss as to what to say that hasn't already been said.
I rarely get a chance to pop in and keep up these days,let alone post but have been keeping up with your story with fingers crossed for what seems like forever.
My thoughts -healing and positive are with you and DH.

A very embarassed hello to everyone else-feel so ashamed to not keep up but so much happening (have resigned etc)but I promise I pop in from time to time and think of you all regualrly.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks 36 
nice to see you, was wondering where you'd got to.

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

36 - its lovely to hear from you, what a fab piccie of you & Immie x

No news here - just going 2ww crazy   

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

minkey sending more      to you


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

need a bit of cheering up today, if any of you know some decent jokes, please tell me, I could do with a giggle.

Although the consultant gave DH the all clear, as he couldn't see a bleed on any of the scans, he wasn't too convinced that DH 'hadn't' had a bleed. DH has been to the GP today, who is excellent, and he would bet his pension on DH having had a bleed  

I know he has had a bleed, whatever any scan shows, as the way he was when it happened was so scary and he was so unwell, I'm really scared of it happening again.

DH isn't having a good day today, although I have been out most of it to keep away and give him some peace, he is really wound up and cross and its like walking on egg shells all of the time.

The GP has given him another sick note for 4 wks and then he will see, I know if he's not well then he shouldn't be at work but how are we going to cope without the money!!

Its made me really scared about the future and what sort of things we should be considering!!!

Sorry for the 'me' post, I am thinking of all of you

Lots of love

Oink

X


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oink - not very good at jokes - but this may make you smile a little. I went for a scan yesterday to see if my follicles were growing (to continue my IUI) and it was a young male nurse doing one of his 1st scans. I had sat on the bed but not far enough down for him to work so he asked me to move towards him a little further down the bed. As I did my foot slipped and guess where I kicked him - correct - right in the 'boy' area... Bet he's looking forward to doing my next scan tomorrow

Keep your chin up honey
Amanda


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just thought I would pop in whilst I have a spare few minutes to catch up with you all.  Sorry I dont have time for any personals but I am keeping track of you all.

Girls are doing really well (better than me)   Morgann now weighs 6lb 15.5oz, Sian is 6lb 10oz and Kerys is 5lb 14oz.  Considering they still shouldnt be born until Sunday they are doing really well.  My health visitor gave me a PND questionnaire to fill in and apparently im on the verge of getting it, but I still cant get any help.  DH is working nights this week and its absolutely killing me, it means I have to do the 12pm - 1.30am feed, then 4am to 5.30 then 8 - 9.30am feed so im getting around 4.5 hours of sleep per night. 

Anyway enough about me moaning on, love to you all.  thinking about all of you and hopefully I will be able to pop back tomorrow night to do personals.

jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Thinking of you at the mo Charlie, know this time of year must be hard for you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya

Im so sorry guys,not getting any time to post properly.Harry has bad conjunctivitis (sp?) Lilly is really gripey for some reason and Oli is eating me out of house and home and is getting harder to entertain cos I cant just pop out at the drop of a hat like I used to be able to ( sound like a moaning ungratefull minnie sorry) All I wanna do is just get out the house for a walk,its throwing it down but that never stops me cos I dont mind walking in the rain.I jaut cant get them all ready today for some reason gggrrr

thinking of you all loads

think lots of you need a big one of these








Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink - a big







from me too.

Charlie - me too xxx

Love to everyone else

Minkey xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all

Sorry been awol.. really got loads on at the mo.. was away with work last weekend (very strange being the 'sober' one!!) and my 13yrs old nephew and 9yrs old neice are due any min to stay for a few days so not going to get much time now either..

Just wanted to send some     to Minkey xxxx

Charlie..     for you all xxx

Oink.. sorry rubbish at jokes hopefully they;ll get to the bottom of DH's bleed asap xxxx

Moomin.. hope you're feeling brighter soon honey xxx

Kelly and Jo.. you must be going stir crazy with this riddiculous weather and big and small people to entertain xxxx

Love to everyone else.. will try and pop back later... all ok with me xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Purpleal's news this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103568.0

xxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello ladies, bumps & Babes,

Jo - you are doing a great job hun, lots of love and a big   &   to you. Keep strong. PND is there if it's there & not if it's not, isn't it hun? Is it best to not dwell on whether you'll get it or not but to aim to survive each moment as it comes and try to live in the present as much as poss? Hard I know but sometimes the only way to get by when the chips are down. Love to you, with DH working nights it must be real hell getting up to do them all. Bet you feel like you're on Dr*gs    - ha if only - joke!!!

Oink - Bit pants with jokes too. But can offer a big  virtual  &   to you both. So hope Dh is well soon and back to his old self and back to work. are you worried re: house move etc? We're here to listen anytime. Must be a big worry and not what you need right now. Is piglet ok? 

Minkey - Big big     &      to you my love. Are you going  ? We're sending lots of   to you - it can and will happen, it can and will happen! 

Kelly - oh hun sounds like you have a job on your hands there! Are you surviving? Weather looks set to get better next week, hope that helps lil man play in garden so you can get on a bit. 

Amanda - you made me laugh - was the next scan ok? he he?!

Candy - how are you and the boyz?

KJ - How are you hun? Keeping strong? Major admiration for you guys! Love   &  .

Minkey & KJ - Thanks for your thoughts it is hard. We're off to her grave on Saturday & Monday. Monday DH is off and we shall have her birthday cake up there with Iduna too.  Sorry I'm  again. Best be off....

Love to you all.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thinking of you Charlie  

Minkey sending you loads of     

sorry bpys are keeping me really busy now they are both on the move but wanted to let Charlie and minkey know I am thinking of them

Donna xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - thanks for all the postive thoughts - I am halfway through now & it's going soooooooo slow!  Big hugs to you and a very Happy Birthday to your darling girl Willow


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say Charlie will be thinking of you.  

Congratulations to Purpleal great news

Think Olivia has chicken pox or maybe they are still mosi bites from hols, confused!!

Soo tired but hi to all x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Me again, just been clicking and am intrigued. What is fun shop and why would I only have 8 credits? Cant find any info!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list with Purpleal's news! I also found news of Tcardy elsewhere so have added that too.

*BUMPS* 

Magpie - EDD 17/08/07
Starr - EDD 24/10/07
Hugs - EDD
Jed - EDD 23/01/08

*BABIES * 
*January* 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy - credits I think are for Charter members only (?) and we earn them as we post & can buy stuff - alot of people have bought virtual pets & the need to feed them etc.  Or you can send flowers (virtual) to others etc - not sure how you have credits though, but you can give credits to others so maybe someone gave you some?

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

We need some more BFP's on our list!!  Does anyone know of any on the IUI board that have not come over yet?

Minkey x

PS - Just realised my little girl is 2.5 today


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey sounds fun but still confused ( doesnt take much ) How do you become a charter member anyway? How are you, not long till testing, fingers crossed x
1


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmumy - you pay a one off donation to the site, I think there is a Charter member thread at the very bottom of the full board list - have a look on there it will explain much better than me I'm sure.

I am fine, although don't think this is going to be our month, looks like AF is on it's way...will let you know.

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Minkey

HANG IN THERE HUN,THERES TIME YET

                              ​
Kelly


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Kelly xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey -                            
Keep the strong hun, i can and will happen!

Love &   Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Ladies 
I was on the IUI board and I got a BFP on 1st July may I join you?
Thanks
Anne-Marie x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yey a new BFP     

Welcome to the thread Anne-Marie,huge congrats hun   Has it sunk in yet

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Welcome Annie.... congratulations...

Well Minkey ask and you shall get !!  When do you test honey ??  

Sending you loads of         

Just had a bit of a moment in the bath!!  (1st one since pg!) I had my i pod on and Over the Rainbow  Eva Cassidy came on.. always been one of my fave song and often brings a tear to my eye... well this time i think the dreams come true got to me cause i burst into floods of tears!. I think i've been holding my emotions back for so long they just came out like a river... I feel much better though. I know soppy me !!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.. I had my fitting yesterday for my bridesmaid dress. Was really nervous as none of us had seen it apart from a piccie. Well it's lovely but was at least 2 sizes too big!!  Think maybe we all thought i was gonna be massive by now!! Lots of taking in for the lovely lady in the shop. Looks like it will be really flattering too. Will post a piccie after the big day (2 weeks time)

Right off now... love to all

Me xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Annie - congratulations on your BFP - about time we had another one!!  Let me know your EDD when you have it & I will add you to our list.

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ANNIE   

Minkey       

Starr does sound like you had a lot of pent up emotion but if there is ever a time  when you are gonna cry then pregnancy is it. Glad to hear bridesmaid dress is nice and look forward to seeing the photos.

Well we had sunshine at last, hooray!! The weather does seem to be looking up at last doesn't. My gorgeous little girl started properly walking today, she has been taking a few steps for a while but today she has been toddling around all day. Sooo cute  

Hi to all x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Starr - I cried alot in pregnancy and even more since Agatha was born!  It's a real release I find & the bath is a good as place as any    Thanks for my vibes hon, due to test on Wed but might give in before that!!

Charlie - thanks for my vibes as well.  

I wasn't really going to talk about my treatment on this board but you all know now anyway    Never could keep my mouth shut  

Tomsmummy - well done to Olivia on her walking, I bet you are so proud x

Candy & NL - hope you too are getting on fine with your lovely babies xxxx

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry no time to catch up, just wanted to see how Minkey was coping, good luck sweetie +++++++


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Starr - enjoy those moments hun, you brought a tear to my eye! Wow bridesmaid too, fab.

Welome Anne-marie - how are you doing? and huge congrats!

Minkey - Keep   . How are you?     

Oink - Ta so much for IM / PM xxx  

Tomsmummy - how are you all?

NL - Love to you all.

36 - good to hear from you! Love the pic.

KJ - hope you are keep strong.

Morgan - how are you? All settled in? DIY muchly?

I very rudely forgot to say welcome to mummy who had adopted - sorry hun and welcome.


Love to you all xx  

Hope you are all enjoying the sun  .
Niece's Christening went well yesterday, I'm now upgraded from FairyGodmother to Godmother . We lit candle for Willow in lil side chapel. It's her birth(anniversary)day today so we are taking a cake & flowers to her grave so our lil family of the 4 of us are together. Lots of people have been up over the weekend so I'm guessing she'll be showered with flowers and it will look lovely up there -     . 

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

to you all charlie and a   for willow

kj


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

minkey
              

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

For Willow today









Minkey x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=104886.0


----------

